# Milan ai cinesi: tempi lunghi e mercato condiviso.



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti, che non sarà di alto livello. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese. Il preliminare prevede delle penali molto salate.

Sempre secondo Campopiano, la forza economica dei cinesi si potrà vedere solo a gennaio.

Ancora Campopiano: gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e da Gancikoff.

Campopiano: "I cinesi spenderanno i soldi che Fininvest sarà in grado di sopportare. E comunque non credo che sarà un mercato banale..."


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Giugno 2016)

Altro anno buttato nel cesso

Ma l'importante è che ceda, sono disposto ad accettare tutto.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese.



Perfetto. Ieri mi sono riletto per curiosità tutti i passaggi con Bee. 
Adesso se avete due minuti andate nel topic riepilogo cessione, sostituite la parola Bee con Cinesi.
Temevo la porcata, e mi sa che ci ho beccato.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese.



Fino ad ora sono stato positivo.. direi che è ora di scendere dal carro. I tempi si allungano.. mi sembra un de javu.. ora continueranno questa pagliacciata per un anno. Fino al referendum 2017


----------



## fabio96 (17 Giugno 2016)

Assurdo davvero! Un altro mercato da schifo.. con Giampaolo in panca e i colpacci di Galliani.. Pavoletti..Paredes.. Immobile..Giaccherini...


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Che presa in giro.

Closing entro due mesi
Allenatore e giocatori concordati da Fininvest e i cinesi CON OCCHIO AL BILANCIO
Berlusconi e Galliani avranno pieno potere in questi due mesi (mesi del mercato).
Mercato CHE NON SARA' DI ALTO LIVELLO

Presa in giro devastante.

Un altro anno con questi Altri soldi che andranno a Preziosi e Zamparini, vergogna.

Elezioni ok
ballotaggi ok

Referendum

Non ho parole, la solita pagliacciata.

Non dico altro altrimenti mi viene dato del pessimista cronico.

Ma con Bee è tutto uguale.


----------



## IronJaguar (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese.



La parte importante nell'articolo originale di Campopiano è che il preliminare prevede forti penali in caso una delle due parti faccia poi saltare la trattiva.

Fosse realmente così sono più tranquillo, le penali saranno la cartina al tornasole sulla credibilità di tutto.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Boh. Mi sembra una situazione tale e quale all'anno scorso.

Ritorna il closing a settembre...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2016)

Bisogna prima conoscere il budget


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

Quindi Fininvest mette i soldi e Galliani fa il mercato, in accordo con mister X cinese.
Ci sarà da ridere anche quest'estate


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna prima conoscere il budget



Anche lo scorso anno c'erano 100 milioni, e come è andata a finire? E' la società che va cambiata , la gestione.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: In parole povere, la potenza economica dei cinesi, dati i tempi ristretti del mercato e lunghi del closing, la vedrete a gennaio*


----------



## Kaw (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese.


*Campopiano: la potenza economica dei cinesi si vedrà da gennaio.*


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Preparate le scialuppe....mr bee 2.0


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Bisogna prima conoscere il budget



C'è scritto.

Mercato non di livello CON OCCHIO AL BILANCIO.

Io ve lo avevo detto dall'inizio, una delle clausole che voleva B e che non è mai uscita era quella dell'ItalMilan coi cinesi.

Benvenuti Giampaolo (c'è ancora a chi crede in Pellegrini, i cinesi nemmeno lo conoscono e se conoscono l'ingaggio se ne scappano a nascondersi), Pavoletti, Vazquez.

Ebbene si, tutti dicevano di no, ma questi cinesi che dovrebbero investire un miliardo di euro, si sono fatti mettere i piedi in testa da B e Galliani, non capiscono veramente nulla di calcio e credono alle fiabe dei due mafiosi e criminali.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

Visto l'andazzo dei commenti aggiungo solo una cosa: parecchia dovrà ricredersi a tempo debito. E ovviamente mi aspetto che alla firma del preliminare rimarremo in pochi a sbocciare


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Giugno 2016)

prevedo 3 persone a s. siro per lungo tempo.

ci hanno preso per i fianchi , da dietro , un'altra volta.....


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: In parole povere, la potenza economica dei cinesi, dati i tempi ristretti del mercato e lunghi del closing, la vedrete a gennaio*



Quando si dirà che "la vedremo in estate perchè a gennaio non c'è modo di dimostrare la potenza economica, perchè si sa, a gennaio non si muove nessuno" mi ci gioco la casa.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: In parole povere, la potenza economica dei cinesi, dati i tempi ristretti del mercato e lunghi del closing, la vedrete a gennaio*



Si certo. Col Milan è sempre "vedrete fra 6 mesi" 
"si allungano i tempi"
"rinvio"
"proroga"

I cinesi a gennaio, SE dovesse fare il closing....., spenderebbero 200 mln (si, 200, se vogliono far vedere la forza economica....) per una squadra che sarà attualmente in 9/10 posizione?


----------



## de sica (17 Giugno 2016)

Per me il Milan finisce qui. Basta


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

Insomma un'altra scusa pronta per un altro mercato da cani ahahah va bene da .. Ormai da positivo sono ritornato negativo a livelli smisurati... C'è sempre un qualcosa che trovano per dare spiegazione a tutto insomma ahahah.. Poi cosa inventeranno dopo l'ennesimo mercato da cani?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (17 Giugno 2016)

per lo meno evitiamo di farci il sangue amaro per altri giorni....purtroppo ci hanno fregato di nuovo...ma stavolta rimarranno soli sti infami...bisogna essere uniti contro questi infami schifosi....


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2016)

Il preliminare è vincolante, a causa delle consistenti penali.

Senza sbilanciarsi, il 30 giugno è un dentro o fuori. La pagliacciata alla Bee fortunatamente non esiste.


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto l'andazzo dei commenti aggiungo solo una cosa: parecchia dovrà ricredersi a tempo debito. E ovviamente mi aspetto che alla firma del preliminare rimarremo in pochi a sbocciare



no re, lo sai come la penso ......

sara' difficile rimediare a gennaio.....


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: In parole povere, la potenza economica dei cinesi, dati i tempi ristretti del mercato e lunghi del closing, la vedrete a gennaio*



E anche quest'anno i cinesi ci comprano l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il preliminare è vincolante, a causa delle consistenti penali.
> 
> Senza sbilanciarsi, il 30 giugno è un dentro o fuori. La pagliacciata alla Bee fortunatamente non esiste.



Il Preliminare non significa una cippa.. altro che vincolante.. il preliminare era stato firmato anche con Bee, e non è successo nulla


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto l'andazzo dei commenti aggiungo solo una cosa: parecchia dovrà ricredersi a tempo debito. E ovviamente mi aspetto che alla firma del preliminare rimarremo in pochi a sbocciare



Tra gli ottimisti avete sempre detto "Galliani avrà le mani legate, sarà affiancato da un membro di fiducia cinese"

Ora invece sappiamo tutti che non sarà così, che saranno ancora loro due a comandare lo stesso.

La firma del preliminare può essere vicina e potrò pure crederci, ma farsi comandare ancora dai due criminali non è un bel biglietto da visita.

E poi ancora rinvii: "la potenza economica dei cinesi la vedrete da Gennaio..." 

e poi al massimo vanno a pagare un Giampaolo.

Se è tutto fatto, se sono già d'accordo su preliminare e closing, mi spiegate la paura di Fininvest di ritrovarsi a pagare Pellegrini e i suoi 6 milioni? 

Dunque non c'è tutta questa certezza sulla chiusura in positivo (per noi tifosi) della cessione ai cinesi?!?


----------



## alcyppa (17 Giugno 2016)

Patetico.

Io un'altra estate con quel tricheco di Galliani che compra bidoni spiaggiato a Forte dei Marmi non la reggo.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

Se non li buttiamo noi a calci fuori dal Milan questi due infami meschini e mafiosi non li toglierà nessuno.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Preliminare non significa una cippa.. altro che vincolante.. il preliminare era stato firmato anche con Bee, e non è successo nulla



Azz questo mi era sfuggito...non gli si era data l'esclusiva e basta? Han pure firmato il preliminare??


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Tutto come da copione...


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Il discorso è semplice, quando uno vuole pensare male di questa società, ci becca sempre, e dico sempre!! e tutto ciò è vergognoso e pazzesco! Ora non ditemi che non ci sta pensare alla "coincidenza" con il referendum di ottobre.....perché io si, lo penso. Perché purtroppo con Berlusconi e Galliani siamo costretti a pensare male, e quando lo si fa, raramente si sbaglia.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Preliminare non significa una cippa.. altro che vincolante.. il preliminare era stato firmato anche con Bee, e non è successo nulla



dipende dal tipo di preliminare. Evidentemente Bee non essendo sicuro di riuscire a convincere gli investitori e ottenere i soldi per il 48% ha firmato un preliminare senza penali , vincoli o quello che è.

Un preliminare fatto bene con penali nel caso di mancanza di una delle due parti diventa quasi vincolante o rischi di perdere una barca di soldi.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tutto come da copione...



Esatto. Alla fine i pessimisti del forum non erano dei semplici pessimisti. Erano solo persone che non avevano dimenticato con chi avevano a che fare.


----------



## de sica (17 Giugno 2016)

Tocca andare avanti con le petizioni e le proteste fuori casa Milan. Solo così avremo un peso per i criminali


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Azz questo mi era sfuggito...non gli si era data l'esclusiva e basta? Han pure firmato il preliminare??



Il primo agosto era stato firmato..è stato detto nel comunicato Fininvest uscito a settembre


----------



## FK87 (17 Giugno 2016)

Semplice se ci sarà preliminare entro il 30 la trattativa è reale se ci sarà un altra proroga vuol dire che è tutta una presa per il sedere per non fare mercato...stessi step di Bee...stiamo in campana.


----------



## Jino (17 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Esatto. Alla fine i pessimisti del forum non erano dei semplici pessimisti. Erano solo persone che non avevano dimenticato con chi avevano a che fare.



Esatto, sono tranquillo come lo ero un mese fa, conscio di chi sia Berlusconi.


----------



## fra29 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: In parole povere, la potenza economica dei cinesi, dati i tempi ristretti del mercato e lunghi del closing, la vedrete a gennaio*



Dai su.. in parole povere direi piuttosto "lavanderie cinesi"
Àh, il mercato top da gennaio l'ha previsto @redellest ieri su twitter...


----------



## alcyppa (17 Giugno 2016)

La cosa brutta è che fregheranno comunque un sacco di tifosi un'altra volta con tutta questa pantomima.


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Preliminare non significa una cippa.. altro che vincolante.. il preliminare era stato firmato anche con Bee, e non è successo nulla



Quello firmato con Bee era una pagliacciata in tutti i sensi come l'intera vicenda.

Un contratto preliminare serio, con penali consistenti, precede un accordo definitivo. Dopo la firma di un preliminare, a nessuna delle parti in causa conviene ritirarsi.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (17 Giugno 2016)

Rispetto a Bee stavolta dovrebbero esserci acquirenti già individuati e solidi. Su questo la garanzia e' Galatioto. La sua reputazione e' in effetti l'unico fatto nuovo accertato (con Bee il mediatore era...Licia Ronzulli), per il resto non si sa nulla di certo.
Fine delle trasmissioni. Chi vivrà vedrà)
Se andasse in porto, va bene pure Giampaolo quest'anno, sempre meglio di Brocchi (e io non riesco a non dare un po' di credito alla capacità di giudizio di Sacchi, non credito illimitato ma un po' sì).


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Purtroppo questi farabutti li conosciamo a memoria.

Vediamo come andrà a finire. Sono curioso di vedere cosa accadrà.

Ma una cosa cosa sembra certa: anche la prossima stagione sarà un inferno.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto l'andazzo dei commenti aggiungo solo una cosa: parecchia dovrà ricredersi a tempo debito. E ovviamente mi aspetto che alla firma del preliminare rimarremo in pochi a sbocciare



Io penso che i cinesi non vogliano spendere miliardi nel Milan e poi non rafforzare la squadra e vederla un altro anno fuori da tutto. Il mercato quindi sara' pure concordato, si prendera' pure all'inizio un allenatore mediocre ma almeno 1/2 acquisti top, ad agosto, me li aspetto. Se invece assisteremo ad un mercato totalmente in stile italMilan, e' per continuare a navigare a vista e la trattativa per la cessione e' sfumata.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il primo agosto era stato firmato..è stato detto nel comunicato Fininvest uscito a settembre



Ah...ok....ora mi è tutto "più chiaro" ahhaahhaha mamma mia, non ho parole.

Il bello che si diceva anche "e se invece del preliminare si va avanti dritto al closing?"

Forse closing inteso come chiudere le porte ai cinesi.

Mercato concordato
Rinvio del closing

no...non ho un deja vu..................di più


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il discorso è semplice, quando uno vuole pensare male di questa società, ci becca sempre, e dico sempre!! e tutto ciò è vergognoso e pazzesco! Ora non ditemi che non ci sta pensare alla "coincidenza" con il referendum di ottobre.....perché io si, lo penso. Perché purtroppo con Berlusconi e Galliani siamo costretti a pensare male, e quando lo si fa, raramente si sbaglia.



Aggiungo che se qualcuno prova a vedere quello che diceva Campopiano ad Aprile rimarrà sconvolto. 
Fatelo...è un consiglio che vi do.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2016)

Avevo skippato involontariamente proprio la parte fondamentale del post.

Bene, un altro anno di sconfitte ridicole e TV spente prima della fine


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Aggiungo che se qualcuno prova a vedere quello che diceva Campopiano ad Aprile rimarrà sconvolto.
> Fatelo...è un consiglio che vi do.



Closing a giugno luglio
Simeone/Emery e come SCARTO Pellegrini
Benatia e mercato roboante
300 mln fra mercato e merchandising

Non ho riletto nulla, dimmi se sbaglio.


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Giugno 2016)

e questi comprano a scatola chiusa x cominciare a guadagnare dall' anno prossimo ?

ma che cinesi sono della bovisa ?


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Giugno 2016)

E anche quest'anno andiamo in Europa tra due anni.

Mamma mia che vergogna assurda. Ma io ho chiuso con questi maledetti. Schiattate entrambi maledetti


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questi farabutti li conosciamo a memoria.
> 
> Vediamo come andrà a finire. Sono curioso di vedere cosa accadrà.
> 
> Ma una cosa cosa sembra certa: anche la prossima stagione sarà un inferno.



Hai molta pazienza nell'aspettare.

Ricordo che Bee aveva tempo entro la fine di questo campionato...quindi i cinesi dovrebbero avere tempo entro la fine di Maggio 2017..


----------



## The Ripper (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Purtroppo questi farabutti li conosciamo a memoria.
> 
> Vediamo come andrà a finire. Sono curioso di vedere cosa accadrà.
> 
> *Ma una cosa cosa sembra certa: anche la prossima stagione sarà un inferno.*



ad oggi sì


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Preliminare non significa una cippa.. altro che vincolante.. il preliminare era stato firmato anche con Bee, e non è successo nulla





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Azz questo mi era sfuggito...non gli si era data l'esclusiva e basta? Han pure firmato il preliminare??



Se vi ricordate nel preliminare di Bee non furono inserite forti penali. 

Ripeto: ognuno è libero di marchiare a fuoco questi cinesi pirma del closing. Voglio però vedere dopo con che coraggio si esulterà per le operazioni di livello che arriveranno di sicuro. 
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] se i cinesi concordano il mercato low cost fino al closing è pure per non ritrovarsi con voragini di bilancio. Quindi altro che magheggi di Galliani. 

Poi, ripeto: se qualcuno pensa ancora che questi siano come Bee, che la lista presentata da Gancikoff a Fininvest non esista e che Galatioto sia un truffatore, alzo le mani. A certi livelli di traumi è difficile rimediare in così poco tempo. Ne sono consapevole.


----------



## Milanista 87 (17 Giugno 2016)

Io ho scritto pochi post e dunque non ho problemi a salire o scendere da eventuali carri , dato che ho avuto la mia coerenza di diffidare di tutto e tutti . Da Beppe Di Stefano a Campopiano . 
Campopiano nonostante si neghi , ha cambiato le carte in tavola , dato che prima parlava di tempi stretti e poi ha cambiato versione , per ben due volte in due tempi dilatati di questa trattativa . Non ha mai illuso nessuno ma di fatto le cose che ha detto non sappiamo per certo che si sono verificate . Dunque ...
Stiamo parlando di aria fritta , quel che conta adesso è tentare di salvare il salvabile fino a gennaio
Se a gennaio non ci sarà ancora la chiusura del tutto cosa si inventerà per giustificare questa cosa ?


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Giugno 2016)

questa cosa non ha senso :

la parte fondamentale x la squadra era il mercato , era NECESSARIA una rifondazione e pesante , per permettere ai nuovi proprietari di quotare il milan in borsa e lo fanno con un mercato controllato ????


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vi ricordate nel preliminare di Bee non furono inserite forti penali.
> 
> Ripeto: ognuno è libero di marchiare a fuoco questi cinesi pirma del closing. Voglio però vedere dopo con che coraggio si esulterà per le operazioni di livello che arriveranno di sicuro.
> 
> ...


I cinesi concordano un mercato fatto da Giampaolo e pavoletti per poi spendere mezzo miliardo a gennaio a meno che non vogliano ritrovarsi anche un altro anno una squadra senza coppe? Ma veramente stiamo credendo alle fate? Capisco il discorso di fininvest per il buco se la trattativa non dovesse chiudersi.. Ma poco poco perché non la si guarda anche dal punto di vista di questi cinesi? Preliminare o closing tutto dipenderà da come si muoveranno nel mercato
Ps: l'Inter da preliminare a closing impiegherà meno di 1 mese.. Noi? 10 anni


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Closing a giugno luglio
> Simeone/Emery e come SCARTO Pellegrini
> Benatia e mercato roboante
> 300 mln fra mercato e merchandising
> ...



Vai ai tweet di Aprile...credimi..


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vi ricordate nel preliminare di Bee non furono inserite forti penali.
> 
> Ripeto: ognuno è libero di marchiare a fuoco questi cinesi pirma del closing. Voglio però vedere dopo con che coraggio si esulterà per le operazioni di livello che arriveranno di sicuro.
> 
> ...



Ma io non voglio 1 miliardo per il mercato e comprare Neymar.

Se si è d'accordo su tutto (e parlo di closing), se si è consapevoli che fra 2/3 mesi ci sarà il closing al 100%, perchè questi cinesi, che investiranno 1 miliardo e più, non fanno da parte Galliani, non prendono un uomo di fiducia, un DS serio, un allenatore INTERNAZIONALE, ma fanno fare tutto a Galliani e prendono, secondo le ultime, Giampaolo (e ripeto, esulterei per vedere fuori il barattolo lecchino)?


----------



## Aragorn (17 Giugno 2016)

Non credo c'entri il referendum di ottobre. Galatioto è una persona seria, se davvero è una presa in giro tra fine giugno e i primi di luglio mi aspetto un suo intervento in cui annuncerà che la trattativa è ufficialmente saltata in quanto non vi era reciproca intenzione di portarla avanti. Con Berlusconi che invece ribatterà dicendo che i cinesi si sono rivelati personaggi poco seri in quanto non si sono impegnati a investire per il bene del Milan (e tutto ciò mentre Galliani annuncia Giampaolo e Vazquez, quando si suol dire avere la faccia come il c..)



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno i cinesi ci comprano l'anno prossimo.



I cinesi hanno già dato quest'anno, la prossima sarà la volta degli sceicchi


----------



## Sheva my Hero (17 Giugno 2016)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> questa cosa non ha senso :
> 
> la parte fondamentale x la squadra era il mercato , era NECESSARIA una rifondazione e pesante , per permettere ai nuovi proprietari di quotare il milan in borsa e lo fanno con un mercato controllato ????



Non preoccuparti, il mercato non è necessario. Faremo business con il merchandising di poli e j. Mauri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2016)

Bene, per quello che mi riguarda, per quest'anno forza Pescara allora.


----------



## The Ripper (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vi ricordate nel preliminare di Bee non furono inserite forti penali.
> 
> Ripeto: ognuno è libero di marchiare a fuoco questi cinesi pirma del closing. Voglio però vedere dopo con che coraggio si esulterà per le operazioni di livello che arriveranno di sicuro.
> 
> ...



Siamo tutti fiduciosi, ma sentir parlare di operazioni di livello con Giampaolo in panchina mi sembra un azzardo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Giugno 2016)

Perfetto mercato scadente con Pavolotto Immobile qualche cesso ligure a centrocampo e difesa e cessione di Bacca più l'arrivo di Giampaolo. Inoltre il fatto che debbano firmare a settembre mi sembra ILLOGICO. Ennesima farsa


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vi ricordate nel preliminare di Bee non furono inserite forti penali.
> 
> Ripeto: ognuno è libero di marchiare a fuoco questi cinesi pirma del closing. Voglio però vedere dopo con che coraggio si esulterà per le operazioni di livello che arriveranno di sicuro.
> 
> ...




Felix, non è questione di carri e di esultare.

Qui, giustamente, la gente si è rotta le palle di stare appresso ai teatrini di questi farabutti, indipendentemente dalla conclusione.

Siamo passati da Emery a Benatia a Giampaolo e Pavoletti. Con il closing rimandato a settembre. 

Non se ne può davvero più. 

La gente vuole una squadra da tifare. Non telenovelas.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Milanista 87 ha scritto:


> Io ho scritto pochi post e dunque non ho problemi a salire o scendere da eventuali carri , dato che ho avuto la mia coerenza di diffidare di tutto e tutti . Da Beppe Di Stefano a Campopiano .
> Campopiano nonostante si neghi , ha cambiato le carte in tavola , dato che prima parlava di tempi stretti e poi ha cambiato versione , per ben due volte in due tempi dilatati di questa trattativa . Non ha mai illuso nessuno ma di fatto le cose che ha detto non sappiamo per certo che si sono verificate . Dunque ...
> Stiamo parlando di aria fritta , quel che conta adesso è tentare di salvare il salvabile fino a gennaio
> Se a gennaio non ci sarà ancora la chiusura del tutto cosa si inventerà per giustificare questa cosa ?



Si inventeranno

"closing rinviato perchè non si può quotare in borsa un Milan fuori dalle Coppe"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2016)

Ok, game over.
Finiti gli europei disdico Sky Calcio. Poi a settembre vedrò se confermare, anche in base al mercato, se va male anno di pausa con i lMilan.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano: Galatioto è andato direttamente a New York.*


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto è andato direttamente a New York.*



I soldi non sono a Londra?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono a Londra?



Per pagare Giampaolo non servono


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Galatioto è andato direttamente a New York.*



Ma non doveva andare a Londra per parlare con le banche? mah.


----------



## Fedeshi (17 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Quello firmato con Bee era una pagliacciata in tutti i sensi come l'intera vicenda.
> 
> Un contratto preliminare serio, con penali consistenti, precede un accordo definitivo. Dopo la firma di un preliminare, a nessuna delle parti in causa conviene ritirarsi.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vi ricordate nel preliminare di Bee non furono inserite forti penali.
> 
> Ripeto: ognuno è libero di marchiare a fuoco questi cinesi pirma del closing. Voglio però vedere dopo con che coraggio si esulterà per le operazioni di livello che arriveranno di sicuro.
> 
> ...



Perfetto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono a Londra?


Li hanno spostati


----------



## The Ripper (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono a Londra?


Non serve chissà che con Giaampaolo


----------



## Aragorn (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> I soldi non sono a Londra?



Quando una cosa non è in vendita i soldi servono a poco


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2016)

Ma io non metto in dubbio Galatioto e co.. per me la trattativa c'è. Il problema è che qua c'è Berlusconi ragazzi, Berlusconi santo cielo capace di prendere in giro tutti. Ed onestamente con questo maiale non voglio più farmi illudere.

Il closing dato al primo di maggio spostato poi il 10 visto che il nano non voleva firmare. Poi preliminare dato al 15 giugno con proroga data a 60 gg vale a dire closing 15/20 luglio.. il tutto spostato rispettivamente 30 giugno e settembre. Per carità pariamo di trattative complicate ma qua si va avanti da 1 anno ragazzi. Che è sta storia che tutto ad un tratto le cose si allungano?? Voglio dire, c'è stato un anno per trattare tutto e si arriva, guarda caso, agli sgoccioli per poi ritardare?? Come mai? Semplice Berlusconi.

Voglio concludere con una cosa. Molti davano questa trattativa come lunga, infatti molti dicevano che sarebbe stata lunga e che avrebbe preso tempo e che non era alle fasi finali. Proprio questi avevano ragione. Campopiano che è stato bravo in molte occasione, questa volta non ha azzeccato.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2016)

Vedremo e valuteremo a gennaio allora, ma mi pare chiaro il Bee 2.0 oppure il rientro capitali.
Sto cinesi si presentano con Giampaolo e Pavoletti? E se a gennaio non iniziassero la rifondazione?
Inizio a pensare seriamente che sia un teatrino di Berlusconi per loschi motivi e che alla fine la cessione non avverá.
Insomma rimane tutto uguale.
Vedremo a settembre e gennaio, se tra questo mercato e quello di gennaio vedo arrivare i soliti intrallazzi di Galliani io ho chiuso.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

Mah. Niente, mi sa che ci hanno fregato di nuovo, ma il bello è che non me ne faccio una ragione e ci spero ancora. Vediamo che succederà col preliminare e se soprattutto ci saranno penali..


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Felix, non è questione di carri e di esultare.
> 
> Qui, giustamente, la gente si è rotta le palle di stare appresso ai teatrini di questi farabutti, indipendentemente dalla conclusione.
> 
> ...



Sottoscritto con il sangue


----------



## Milanista 87 (17 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> I cinesi concordano un mercato fatto da Giampaolo e pavoletti per poi spendere mezzo miliardo a gennaio a meno che non vogliano ritrovarsi anche un altro anno una squadra senza coppe? Ma veramente stiamo credendo alle fate? Capisco il discorso di fininvest per il buco se la trattativa non dovesse chiudersi.. Ma poco poco perché non la si guarda anche dal punto di vista di questi cinesi? Preliminare o closing tutto dipenderà da come si muoveranno nel mercato
> Ps: l'Inter da preliminare a closing impiegherà meno di 1 mese.. Noi? 10 anni



Scusami ma aggiungo che a oggi dove sta scritto che questi cinesi abbiano tanti soldi ? A parte Campopiano chi lo dice ? 
Oltre al fatto dei Twett diversi di Campopiano , da aprile , dove ha detto delle cose mai verificatesi 
Qua siamo ai livelli degli spifferi di Di Stefano solo che si fa finta di non vedere
Come trovare la moglie a letto con un altro e voltarsi dalla parte opposta per non guardare


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

*Ricordiamo che Berlusconi aveva parlato di "Profilo internazionale per la panchina del Milan".

Queste sono parole non si possono dimenticare nè ignorare.*


----------



## anakyn101 (17 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Quando una cosa non è in vendita i soldi servono a poco



Esattamente. L'ennesima farsa 

Era tutto fin troppo chiaro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (17 Giugno 2016)

Devono rimanere da soli. Io col Milan ho chiuso. Spero che mio padre disdica Premium. Non si meritano niente.

INFAMI.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (17 Giugno 2016)

Sto closing è in arrivo a fine mese da un anno e mezzo.


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi non ci sarà nessuna cessione, inutile illudersi ancora.I due delinquenti non se ne andranno mai,bisogna aspettare solo Madre Natura.


----------



## alcyppa (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Felix, non è questione di carri e di esultare.
> 
> Qui, giustamente, la gente si è rotta le palle di stare appresso ai teatrini di questi farabutti, indipendentemente dalla conclusione.
> 
> ...






Nient'altro da aggiungere.

Io ho voglia di preoccuparmi, com'è giusto che sia, della parte sportiva del Milan e di null'altro.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Per quale motivo disdire le pay tv?

Quest'anno ci sarà una straordinaria Premier League da guardare.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Felix, non è questione di carri e di esultare.
> 
> Qui, giustamente, la gente si è rotta le palle di stare appresso ai teatrini di questi farabutti, indipendentemente dalla conclusione.
> 
> ...



Eh.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ricordiamo che Berlusconi aveva parlato di "Profilo internazionale per la panchina del Milan".
> 
> Queste sono parole non si possono dimenticare nè ignorare.*



L'anno scorso ANcelotti per i creduloni.. mamma mia gira e rigira lui usa le solite cose e noi ci caschiamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ricordiamo che Berlusconi aveva parlato di "Profilo internazionale per la panchina del Milan".
> 
> Queste sono parole non si possono dimenticare nè ignorare.*



Giampaolo in realtà è un profilo internazionale, uno dei più esonerati d'Europa.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo disdire le pay tv?
> 
> Quest'anno ci sarà una straordinaria Premier League da guardare.


Esattamente


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il Preliminare non significa una cippa.. altro che vincolante.. il preliminare era stato firmato anche con Bee, e non è successo nulla





Admin ha scritto:


> Felix, non è questione di carri e di esultare.
> 
> Qui, giustamente, la gente si è rotta le palle di stare appresso ai teatrini di questi farabutti, indipendentemente dalla conclusione.
> 
> ...



Mario, ti assicuro che sono tra quelli che si sono rotti le palle, quindi siamo tutti nella stessa barca. Ma qui vedo troppa voglia e troppa fretta di bollare le cose prima che siano definite. A mio modo di vedere ci sono tutti gli elementi per stare buoni e tranquilli fino al closing. Non stiamo mica vendendo una piccola società di artigiani. È assurdo pensare ancora a Bee, la cosa non sta proprio in piedi.

Lo dico serenamente a tutti, lasciate perdere questa storia fino al closing perché non vedo proprio la lucidità necessaria per commentare una operazione di questo livello.


----------



## MilanistaSportivo (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto l'andazzo dei commenti aggiungo solo una cosa: parecchia dovrà ricredersi a tempo debito. E ovviamente mi aspetto che alla firma del preliminare rimarremo in pochi a sbocciare



Niente da aggiungere. Sempre pronti a salire e scendere. Non c'è niente di simile a Bee, ma proprio niente.


----------



## de sica (17 Giugno 2016)

Se non altro, il nostro Mod sa qualcosa che la maggior parte di noi non sa. Per questo, forse, rimane così tranquillo. Però noi ci siamo stufati francamente. Si era parlato di profilo internazionale per la panchina, e adesso arriva Giampaolo. Di un mercato da 150/200 milioni, e invece arriveranno i soliti cessi dal Genoa ed empoli. Basta


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti, che non sarà di alto livello. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese. Il preliminare prevede delle penali molto salate.
> 
> Sempre secondo Campopiano, la forza economica dei cinesi si potrà vedere solo a gennaio.



va benissimo. Limiterei molto il mercato adesso, per non far buttare soldi a Galliani


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso ANcelotti per i creduloni.. mamma mia gira e rigira lui usa le solite cose e noi ci caschiamo.


Sai perché ci caschiamo? Perché a differenza sua vogliamo "bene" alla maglia, quindi ci esaltiamo per poco e speriamo sempre nel meglio.. Lui cosa fa ? Gioca con milioni di persone... Ma che lo dico a fare, lo ha sempre fatto... *"Il brand Berlusconi in Cina"*


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mario, ti assicuro che sono tra quelli che si sono rotti le palle, quindi siamo tutti nella stessa barca. Ma qui vedo troppa voglia e troppa fretta di bollare le cose prima che siano definite. A mio modo di vedere ci sono tutti gli elementi per stare buoni e tranquilli fino al closing. Non stiamo mica vendendo una piccola società di artigiani. È assurdo pensare ancora a Bee, la cosa non sta proprio in piedi.
> 
> Lo dico serenamente a tutti, lasciate perdere questa storia fino al closing perché non vedo proprio la lucidità necessaria per commentare una operazione di questo livello.



Lo speriamo tutti. Ma qui bisogna commentare l'attualità e la realtà delle cose. 

Nessuno sa con certezza cosa potrà accadere in futuro.


----------



## neversayconte (17 Giugno 2016)

sti teatrini mi ricordano la fiaba di "al lupo al lupo". 
quando ci sarà vera cessione, non ci crederà più nessuno


----------



## Aragorn (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ricordiamo che Berlusconi aveva parlato di "Profilo internazionale per la panchina del Milan".
> 
> Queste sono parole non si possono dimenticare nè ignorare.*



Magari Giampaolo è interista, in quel caso tutto tornerebbe. Tra l'altro sai che goduria avere presidente e allenatore sfinteristi e AD gobbo


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

Ma poi scusate, cosa vuol dire che i tempi del closing si allungano? E perché si allungano? Dal preliminare al closing non s'era detto che bastasse un mese? E arriviamo a settembre? Boh.. Sto cominciando a diventare scettico anch'io


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Scusate ma la domanda sorge spontanea. Se firmi un preliminare vincolante con grosse penali che fanno supporre che sia tutto fatto a quel punto e che non si possa tornare indietro. Mi chiedo: Per quale motivo allora non cominciare a fare un mercato decente e prendere un allenatore capace che possa gettare le basi per il prossimo anno? altrimenti con un mercato low cost c'è il serio rischio di ritrovarci fuori dall'europa per un'altra volta, ergo valore del Milan scendere ancora. Ma questi cinesi, se ci sono, sono scemi o cosa? fatevele qualche domanda.


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2016)

E' stranissima questa cosa, ok la situazione è praticamente la stessa dell'anno scorso, il problema è: ma davvero faranno fare il mercato a Galliani? lo sapevo che non ce ne liberavamo così facilmente, quell'incapace ha già pronti i primi botti facili, Giampaolo, Vazquez, Pavoletti, senza avere la minima idea di chi prendere a centrocampo per non far torto al super capitano Montolivo e al forte Bertolacci.
Abbasso le mie pretese, da quello che si legge in questi giorni mi accontento della cessione del 70%.
Che budget ci sarà per il mercato? dando per scontato che non basteranno nemmeno 90 mln (di cui 45 verrebbero scialacquati facili) siamo nella m, si è già capito come verrà impostato il mercato dal fenomeno, i nomi sono già usciti per abituare i tifosi del Milan che sono a metà tra la disperazione e la convinzione che ci sarà la cessione che la strada intrapresa è questa e per mancanza di tempo quest'estate il mercato lo farà ancora Fininvest che non avrà la minima voglia di creare una squadra competitiva avendo la scusa che ci sarà la cessione più avanti.
Galliani rimane l'uomo del male, sta commettendo gli stessi errori dell'anno scorso, allenatore peggiore di Sinisa, trequartista tipo Honda che magari finirà a giocare esterno e infine il solito attaccante del Genoa che ha fatto una buona stagione in provincia.
La nostra rovina saranno i soliti tre acquisti mediocri e strapagati, il solito attaccante, il trequartista inutile e se gira _bene_ pure il brocco in mediana per sostituire altri brocchi che se ne dovrebbero andare.


----------



## Sand (17 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi non fasciamoci troppo la testa, nessuno sa un emerito.
Magari non si concluderà il trenta.
Ma il mercato chiude il 31 agosto, e i movimenti veri e propri una quindicina di giorni prima.
Stiamo calmi.


----------



## Hellscream (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Felix, non è questione di carri e di esultare.
> 
> Qui, giustamente, la gente si è rotta le palle di stare appresso ai teatrini di questi farabutti, indipendentemente dalla conclusione.
> 
> ...



Bravo! Bravissimo! La verità è proprio questa che la gente è semplicemente STANCA. Qui tutti vogliamo la cessione, nessuno escluso, ma queste cose non si possono più sopportare, è incredibile che quando si parla di cessione del Milan ce ne sia SEMPRE una, sempre! E quando questa cosa si risolve ecco che ne spunta un'altra e poi un'altra ancora e via con i rinvii "nel weekend/entro la prossima settimana/a fine mese/l'anno prossimo". Sono anni che ci sono queste scenette e la gente ora dice solo BASTA. Si vuole solo una cosa che è la chiarezza, no il mistero, il "si dice che". Alla fine, parliamoci chiaro, se non fosse per la presenza di Galatioto, questa trattativa sarebbe già stata abbondantemente bollata come teatro. Ripeto, tutti vogliamo la cessione, ma basta con queste comiche, basta davvero.


----------



## mistergao (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti, che non sarà di alto livello. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese. Il preliminare prevede delle penali molto salate.
> 
> Sempre secondo Campopiano, la forza economica dei cinesi si potrà vedere solo a gennaio.



Provo a dare una lettura di queste cose ottimista, nonostante tutto.

Allora: vendere una società di calcio non è una cosa semplice, per cui ci sta che, posto anche di firmare il preliminare al 30 di Giugno, il closing avvenga a Settembre.

Fino al preliminare (e poi al closing) siamo in una terra di mezzo, nella quale i soldi Fininvest vengono usati per investire in giocatori che poi un domani un altro soggetto dovrà pagare. In tutto ciò a mio parere ci sta benissimo un discorso del tipo: "Eh, ragazzi, andiamo calmi, non facciamo scemenze, concordiamo ogni mossa", so che è una visione ben più ottimistica della vostra, ma potrebbe essere una chiave di lettura.

Piuttosto mi preoccupa il fatto che Galatioto sia andato diretto a New York e non a Londra, questa è una cosa che non mi piace.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2016)

Comunque è il caso di smetterla con gli attacchi gratuiti quando la notizia viene postata da Sky e co, i quali erano i primi a dire che la trattativa sarebbe andata per le lunghe..

Tutte sono da prendere in considerazione indipendentemente da chi viene scritta. Non esistono fonti bibbie.

Grazie


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mario, ti assicuro che sono tra quelli che si sono rotti le palle, quindi siamo tutti nella stessa barca. Ma qui vedo troppa voglia e troppa fretta di bollare le cose prima che siano definite. A mio modo di vedere ci sono tutti gli elementi per stare buoni e tranquilli fino al closing. Non stiamo mica vendendo una piccola società di artigiani. È assurdo pensare ancora a Bee, la cosa non sta proprio in piedi.
> 
> Lo dico serenamente a tutti, lasciate perdere questa storia fino al closing perché non vedo proprio la lucidità necessaria per commentare una operazione di questo livello.



Re, io non bollo niente e nessuno prima di avere davanti dei fatti concreti da commentare, ma non puoi venirmi a dire a fine giugno che un'operazione del genere è immensa.
Questo lo sapevamo già tutti in partenza ed è appunto per questo che le trattative le hanno iniziate parecchio tempo fa, fino ad arrivare ad un punto quasi conclusivo ad Aprile (2 MESI FA) quando Galatioto uscì allo scoperto.
Da allora sono passate le famosissime 8 settimane, a cui possiamo aggiungere la settimana passata qui a Milano.
Beh io credo che i tempi oramai siano maturi, magari non per il closing, ma quantomeno per la firma del preliminare...perciò non capisco davvero.
Cogestione di 6 mesi/1 anno con Giampaolo? Allora perchè non tenere Brocchi?
Non lo so, mi sembra tutto molto labile...rimango convinto del fatto che se la cessione avverrà allora l'allenatore sarà Pellegrini ed i colpi ci saranno...
In caso contrario, mi asterrò dal commentare fino al sopraggiungere di fatti CERTI, anche se la situazione non mi convince appieno.


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2016)

Se firmeranno qualcosa sarà l'ennesimo preliminare senza penali,vedrete se non sarà così. E a settembre non si parlerà più di cessione con Galatioto scomparso come Bee.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2016)

Nel pomeriggio chiamerò Sky per la disdetta del servizio. Non pago più per vedere l'ennesima stagione fallimentare. Passare da 150 milioni stanziati per il mercato a non ci saranno colpi di grido è demenziale.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

Boh, Campopiano dice che il mercato sarà concordato, ma non di basso profilo. E' un caos unico..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2016)

Attorno a questa società c'è sempre poca chiarezza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ricordiamo che Berlusconi aveva parlato di "Profilo internazionale per la panchina del Milan".
> 
> Queste sono parole non si possono dimenticare nè ignorare.*



Infatti prendiamo un allenatore nato in Svizzera, più internazionale di così, non è nemmeno dell'UE


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Che presa in giro.
> 
> Closing entro due mesi
> Allenatore e giocatori concordati da Fininvest e i cinesi CON OCCHIO AL BILANCIO
> ...



Non ho parole, mi tocca darti ragione a sto punto


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

a questo punto non mi aspetto grosse spese, anzi...se cominciano a prendere Vazquez, pavoletti ecc ecc spendendo cifre importanti allora non credo proprio che ci sarà la cessione.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, Campopiano dice che il mercato sarà concordato, ma non di basso profilo. E' un caos unico..


Diciamo che è un contro senso con quanto detto prima.. Aveva detto che qualsiasi trattativa deve avere l'avvallo di fininvest per "paura" che le trattativa non si concluda e si accollino tutto poi... Insomma, Berlusconi sta rimbambendo tutti


----------



## Z A Z A' (17 Giugno 2016)

La puzza si fa sempre più forte...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Scusate ma la domanda sorge spontanea. Se firmi un preliminare vincolante con grosse penali che fanno supporre che sia tutto fatto a quel punto e che non si possa tornare indietro. Mi chiedo: Per quale motivo allora non cominciare a fare un mercato decente e prendere un allenatore capace che possa gettare le basi per il prossimo anno? altrimenti con un mercato low cost c'è il serio rischio di ritrovarci fuori dall'europa per un'altra volta, ergo valore del Milan scendere ancora. Ma questi cinesi, se ci sono, sono scemi o cosa? fatevele qualche domanda.



Questa cosa la penso anch'io, mal che vada ti sei finanziato il mercato con le penali.

Il fatto è che ormai è assodato che quando si tratta di Milan la chiarezza è un'utopia. Vediamo se ci saranno ste penali.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

Tutto avrei accettato, ma MESI X IL CLOSING e sopratutto UN ALTRA ESTATE FATTA DA GALLIANI E LE SUE PORCATE non l'accetto proprio, questo é troppo, ok la pazienza ok tutto ma l'aria che tira adesso é tremenda... TUTTO COME L'ANNO SCORSO ... io vi saluto, ci si rivede a giugno prossimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Nel pomeriggio chiamerò Sky per la disdetta del servizio. Non pago più per vedere l'ennesima stagione fallimentare. Passare da 150 milioni stanziati per il mercato a non ci saranno colpi di grido è demenziale.



Una brevissima domanda Off Topic, chiedo scusa in anticipo.
Io vorrei tenere Sky Sport e disdire Sky Calcio. Le partite internazionali sono legate al pacchetto Calcio? Se si pazienza, mi dispiace ma le sacrifico.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una brevissima domanda Off Topic, chiedo scusa in anticipo.
> Io vorrei tenere Sky Sport e disdire Sky Calcio. Le partite internazionali sono legate al pacchetto Calcio? Se si pazienza, mi dispiace ma le sacrifico.



La Premier e l'Europa League verranno trasmesse su Sport.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una brevissima domanda Off Topic, chiedo scusa in anticipo.
> Io vorrei tenere Sky Sport e disdire Sky Calcio. Le partite internazionali sono legate al pacchetto Calcio? Se si pazienza, mi dispiace ma le sacrifico.



Fox fa parte del pacchetto sport.


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2016)

Se mercato concordato sarà, allora mi aspetto comprino solo giovanissimi low cost che potranno benissimo essere confermati dal nuovo management e dal nuovo(?) allenatore.
Paredes, Bernardeschi, Mammana, ecc.... e non giocatori già fatti e finiti, ma soprattutto mediocri, che una volta cambiato allenatore potrebbero non servire più.
In base alle prossime mosse capiremo molto di cosa ci attende.


----------



## de sica (17 Giugno 2016)

Adesso campopiano farà dietro front perché sta vedendo che molti tifosi non lo seguiranno più. Boh , comincio a pensarla così francamente.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Vedremo chi arriverà.

Se prenderanno i vari Vazquez, Pavoletti e co, di concordato ci sarà poco o nulla. Mi pare chiaro.


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2016)

L'isterismo per il numero dei giorni per il closing ha fatto passare in secondo piano una cosa importantissima: la cessione ci sarà, la firma del preliminare vincolante ci sarà e dubito che Berlusconi vorrà firmare per poi pagare decine di milioni di euro di penale. Personalmente non mi strappo i capelli


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Scusate, non voglio distruggere i vostri sogni ma è bene farsi due conti.

Questo è un estratto di un articolo di Campopiano *datato 27 aprile*:

*"Stando alle nostre fonti la firma dell'accordo preliminare arriverà nel prossimo weekend a borse chiuse."*


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se mercato concordato sarà, allora mi aspetto comprino solo giovanissimi low cost che potranno benissimo essere confermati dal nuovo management e dal nuovo(?) allenatore.
> Paredes, Bernardeschi, Mammana, ecc.... e non giocatori già fatti e finiti, ma soprattutto mediocri, che una volta cambiato allenatore potrebbero non servire più.
> In base alle prossime mosse capiremo molto di cosa ci attende.



L'alternativa sono i 27 enni mediocri che arrivano dalla provincia.
Abbiamo pure il problema che parecchi giocatori se ne dovranno andare e in qualche modo qualcuno dovrà arrivare.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> L'isterismo per il numero dei giorni per il closing ha fatto passare in secondo piano una cosa importantissima: la cessione ci sarà, la firma del preliminare vincolante ci sarà e dubito che Berlusconi vorrà firmare per poi pagare decine di milioni di euro di penale. Personalmente non mi strappo i capelli


Rispetto la tua opinione ma vorrei una risposta ad una domanda: per quale assurdo motivo inizialmente si parlava di poco più di 1 mese da preliminare a closing, ed alla fine è anche il tempo che impiegherà per esempio l'Inter, invece ora si parla da preliminare a closing che ci vorranno 75 mesi? Alla fine il preliminare non è una quasi accordo? Ed allora come mai 75 mesi per "controllarlo e ratificarlo"?


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Scusate, non voglio distruggere i vostri sogni ma è bene farsi due conti.
> 
> Questo è un estratto di un articolo di Campopiano *datato 27 aprile*:
> 
> *"Stando alle nostre fonti la firma dell'accordo preliminare arriverà nel prossimo weekend a borse chiuse."*



Quella era la gaffe esclusiva.. che aveva fatto un po di casotti cit confondendo esclusiva con prelimanre. Comunque lasciamo stare sta storia delle fonti.

Come ho già detto tutte le fonti sono da prendere in considerazione. Non esistono fonti bibbia. Sky era la prima che dava Suning comprava l'Inter.


----------



## malos (17 Giugno 2016)

Io aspetto tanto non si può fare niente di diverso, non mi faccio prendere dall'isterismo del momento. Solo che, perdonatemi, sta roba del carro ha rotto le scatole. Sembra una guerra tra guelfi e ghibellini, semplicemente ridicolo.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quella era la gaffe esclusiva.. che aveva fatto un po di casotti cit confondendo esclusiva con prelimanre. Comunque lasciamo stare sta storia delle fonti.
> 
> Come ho già detto tutte le fonti sono da prendere in considerazione. Non esistono fonti bibbia. Sky era la prima che dava Suning comprava l'Inter.



concordo....però in quell'articolo parlava di allenatore di profilo internazionale e mercato importante. COmunque sono d'accordo, bisogna valutare tutte le fonti e ognuno poi trae le proprie conclusioni.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vedremo chi arriverà.
> 
> Se prenderanno i vari Vazquez, Pavoletti e co, di concordato ci sarà poco o nulla. Mi pare chiaro.



Ma guarda già che arriverà Giampaolo non mi pare un bel segnale.


----------



## Milanista 87 (17 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> L'isterismo per il numero dei giorni per il closing ha fatto passare in secondo piano una cosa importantissima: la cessione ci sarà, la firma del preliminare vincolante ci sarà e dubito che Berlusconi vorrà firmare per poi pagare decine di milioni di euro di penale. Personalmente non mi strappo i capelli



Il fatto della penale da pagare è un si dice , non è nulla di provato . 
Un rumors riportato da più fonti non fa una verità per il sottoscritto 
I fatti prima , a oggi molti ne hanno mostrati pochini .
Se è vero la trattativa deve essere chiusa almeno nel preliminare ma a oggi non è affatto così
La cosa certa è qua ci sta gente che si sta facendo una pubblicità e una reputazione su questa trattativa e si contraddice in pochi minuti su Twitter e viene presa per oro colato , quando ha dimostrato di essere ai livelli di Di Stefano


----------



## Ragnet_7 (17 Giugno 2016)

Mercato low cost non è una buona notizia , perchè significa che non c'è certezza della cessione e dunque Fininvest si vuole tutelare.
L'incertezza della cessione io la attribuisco a Berlusconi ed è per questo che non puoi iniziare a spendere e spandere in giro se poi devi pure pagare una penale per esserti tirato indietro nella trattativa.

Pensiero positivo : Scriviamo sui giornali che la trattativa andrà ancora tantissimo per le lunghe , nel caso si chiuda prima scriveremo che è stato trovato accordo lampo , se va per le lunghe ci abbiamo preso.

Pensiero negativo : Berlusconi non è sicuro di vendere , ci sta pensando e vuole pensarci ancora , gli accordi ci sono ma ha chiesto qualche mese per pensarci.


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Rispetto la tua opinione ma vorrei una risposta ad una domanda: per quale assurdo motivo inizialmente si parlava di poco più di 1 mese da preliminare a closing, ed alla fine è anche il tempo che impiegherà per esempio l'Inter, invece ora si parla da preliminare a closing che ci vorranno 75 mesi? Alla fine il preliminare non è una quasi accordo? Ed allora come mai 75 mesi per "controllarlo e ratificarlo"?



non so rispondere, non so neanchè perchè per comprare il Milan si sia dovuto ricorrere ad un consorzio che poi ha dovuto costituire un fondo, che poi si è dovuto quotare in borsa per poi comprare il Milan.. pero se c'è una firma su un contratto preliminare, magari con una penale da 50/100 milioni per dire, dubito che ci sia l'interesse a mandare tutto a monte.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda già che arriverà Giampaolo non mi pare un bel segnale.



Quello lo dissi già una decina di giorni fa.

Ora vediamo il mercato.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> non so rispondere, non so neanchè perchè per comprare il Milan si sia dovuto ricorrere ad un consorzio che poi ha dovuto costituire un fondo, che poi si è dovuto quotare in borsa per poi comprare il Milan.. pero se c'è una firma su un contratto preliminare, magari con una penale da 50/100 milioni per dire, dubito che ci sia l'interesse a mandare tutto a monte.



Appunto, come ha detto giustamente mefisto, solo con le penali ti paghi il mercato anche volendo.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Io aspetto tanto non si può fare niente di diverso, non mi faccio prendere dall'isterismo del momento. Solo che, perdonatemi, sta roba del carro ha rotto le scatole. Sembra una guerra tra guelfi e ghibellini, semplicemente ridicolo.



Questo è sicuro. Se andrà bene ci sarà posto per tutti i rossoneri.


----------



## robs91 (17 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> non so rispondere, non so neanchè perchè per comprare il Milan si sia dovuto ricorrere ad un consorzio che poi ha dovuto costituire un fondo, che poi si è dovuto quotare in borsa per poi comprare il Milan.. pero se c'è una firma su un contratto preliminare, magari con una penale da 50/100 milioni per dire, dubito che ci sia l'interesse a mandare tutto a monte.


Non ci sarà alcuna penale e anche se ci fosse faranno come con lo stadio,di soldi ne hanno.Questi continui rinvii significano solo una cosa:Silvio Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani non vogliono vendere,punto.


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Io aspetto tanto non si può fare niente di diverso, non mi faccio prendere dall'isterismo del momento. Solo che, perdonatemi, sta roba del carro ha rotto le scatole. Sembra una guerra tra guelfi e ghibellini, semplicemente ridicolo.



daccordissimo


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Non ci sarà alcuna penale e anche se ci fosse faranno come con lo stadio,di soldi ne hanno.Questi continui rinvii significano solo una cosa:Silvio Berlusconi e Adriano Galliani non vogliono vendere,punto.



Campopiano nell'articolo di oggi ha confermato la presenza di penali

@sballottello è scritto tutto nel primo post. E non usare copia incolla. Al prossimo, ban.


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma guarda già che arriverà Giampaolo non mi pare un bel segnale.



E' scontato, serve per indirizzare il mercato, vuoi che non lo sappia Galliani che se aspettasse un mercato concordato con i cinesi, che magari premono per un nome di un certo livello, dovrebbe impostare il suo mercato in una certa maniera, magari sotto indicazione del nuovo allenatore che si pensa di essere in una squadra di calcio seria?
Prendi Giampaolo e il gioco è fatto, il resto è una conseguenza.
Devo fare i miei complimenti a Galliani perché come tempi non ha sgarrato nulla, ha fatto uscire le solite voci nel momento topico della trattativa, cioè quando ancora non si sa bene come andrà finire, con Berlusconi in disparte e i tifosi che attendono aggiornamenti ma in realtà non non ne avranno mai.
E adesso gli piazza il colpo Giampaolo, prima del 30, se poi ci sarà un mercato concordato sono sicuro che i suoi cessi li prenderà comunque, l'allenatore è d'accordo e i cinesi ancora non comandano ma magari osservano.
Tutto questo per rimanere al comando un altro anno, senza aspettative, senza la voglia di tornare competitivi, solo così, per il gusto di andare avanti dopo 30 anni e prendere in giro i tifosi.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' scontato, serve per indirizzare il mercato, vuoi che non lo sappia Galliani che se aspettasse un mercato concordato con i cinesi, che magari premono per un nome di un certo livello, dovrebbe impostare il suo mercato in una certa maniera, magari sotto indicazione del nuovo allenatore che si pensa di essere in una squadra di calcio seria?
> Prendi Giampaolo e il gioco è fatto, il resto è una conseguenza.
> Devo fare i miei complimenti a Galliani perché come tempi non ha sgarrato nulla, ha fatto uscire le solite voci nel momento topico della trattativa, cioè quando ancora non si sa bene come andrà finire, con Berlusconi in disparte e i tifosi che attendono aggiornamenti ma in realtà non non ne avranno mai.
> E adesso gli piazza il colpo Giampaolo, prima del 30, se poi ci sarà un mercato concordato sono sicuro che i suoi cessi li prenderà comunque, l'allenatore è d'accordo e i cinesi ancora non comandano ma magari osservano.
> Tutto questo per rimanere al comando un altro anno, senza aspettative, senza la voglia di tornare competitivi, solo così, per il gusto di andare avanti dopo 30 anni e prendere in giro i tifosi.



E' il diavolo in persona.

Ed è stato programmato per sabotarci dall'interno.

Maledetto gobbo. Lui e chi ce l'ha messo.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (17 Giugno 2016)

Ma i cinesi non avevano valutato questo possibile ritardo? 
ricordo l'intervista di zio sal ed anche il comunicato di fininvest che questa esclusiva è stata concessa per tempo per poi eventualmente la nuova società potersi muovere sul mercato, la soluzione è semplice 
se fininvest in questa sessione di mercato non investe almeno 100 mln siamo al cospetto dell'ennesimo teatrino, xke a differenza di Mr Bee credo ci siano penali se si tratta di preliminare serio, quindi Marina sarebbe certa di rientrare dall'investimento, se non investono..... dovremmo investirli noi con la macchia se li becchiamo x strada


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' il diavolo in persona.
> 
> Ed è stato programmato per sabotarci dall'interno.
> 
> Maledetto gobbo. Lui e chi ce l'ha messo.



Aggiungici che Berlusconi ha parlato di "avere pazienza qualche anno", quindi Galliani avrà la possibilità di fare il suo solito mercato tranquillo e insensato, inventandosi qualcosa di losco, l'anno scorso per dire un po' di responsabilità le ha avute, quest'anno senza cessione non si sarebbe parlato di _pazienza_, questo a rovinare la rosa non ci rimette mai, è pazzesco.


----------



## el_gaucho (17 Giugno 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Io aspetto tanto non si può fare niente di diverso, non mi faccio prendere dall'isterismo del momento. Solo che, perdonatemi, sta roba del carro ha rotto le scatole. Sembra una guerra tra guelfi e ghibellini, semplicemente ridicolo.



Hai ragione, ma ricordo alcuni utenti "pessimisti" Che venivano bollati come troll e noiosi Perche' non volevano accettate l'idea di una cessione data per certa da molti, Che invece adesso passano dalla parte degli scettici e fanno gli scandalizzati


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2016)

Facciamo un attimo chiarezza che qui la gente sta sbarellando :

- ci sarà la firma entro fine mese 
- il Closing sarà entro 45 giorni 
- Fininvest HA CHIESTO di non spendere una montagna di soldi perché se dovesse andare qualcosa male poi si troverebbe LEI a dover far fronte a tutti i debiti creati dalla campagna acquisti cinese .
- E' dopo il closing che a quel punto essendo il milan SICURAMENTE dei cinesi potranno spendere. 

*DETTO QUESTO dipende tutto dal budget che metteranno a disposizione per questa campagna acquisti.. magari parliamo di 100milioni che ne sappiamo noi .*

Comunque sono sempre positivo anche se un pelo di amaro in bocca mi sta venendo, non perché penso che la trattativa non si chiuderà anzi ma perché mi aspettavo già i botti cinesi questa estate. 

ma ripeto se questo è il prezzo da pagare per la libertà me li faccio ancora 6 mesi in apnea .


----------



## beleno (17 Giugno 2016)

La mia posizione è stata sempre quella di aspettare comunicazioni ufficiali. Tuttavia, ancora più che le comunicazioni contano i fatti. Un mercato low-cost conta più di una dichiarazione ufficiale, perché ci consegnerà un'altra stagione vergognosa come quella passata. Bella lì Sal, "direi che si può chiudere in sei otto settimane" _cit._


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo un attimo chiarezza che qui la gente sta sbarellando :
> 
> - ci sarà la firma entro fine mese
> - il Closing sarà entro 45 giorni
> ...



Io ci credevo, ma adesso basta, é TUTTO come anno scorso, solo con attori diversi... poi a settembre ci saranno i soliti rinvii, a gennaio non si potrà comprare per "X" motivi e via così fino al prossimo teatro... gli indizi c'erano tutti x la cessione, ma questa é un accettata nelle palle... devo staccare x qualche mese, la delusione e la rabbia sono troppo grosse stavolta

Poi l'idea di vedere ancora il ***** li con il suo bel sorriso giallo mi fa venire voglia di diventare una persona violenta


----------



## kakaoo1981 (17 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo un attimo chiarezza che qui la gente sta sbarellando :
> 
> - ci sarà la firma entro fine mese
> - il Closing sarà entro 45 giorni
> ...



Scusami ma sbagli, se ci sono penali Fininvest è CERTA DI RIENTRARE DALL'INVESTIMENTO FATTO, e si ritroverebbe una rosa con un valore maggiore fatta con i soldi dei cinesi


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma sbagli, se ci sono penali Fininvest è CERTA DI RIENTRARE DALL'INVESTIMENTO FATTO, e si ritroverebbe una rosa con un valore maggiore fatta con i soldi dei cinesi



Esatto , perché i cinesi pagherebbero le penali .


----------



## TheZio (17 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo un attimo chiarezza che qui la gente sta sbarellando :
> 
> - ci sarà la firma entro fine mese
> - il Closing sarà entro 45 giorni
> ...



Ottimo, quoto anche le virgole


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo un attimo chiarezza che qui la gente sta sbarellando :
> 
> - ci sarà la firma entro fine mese
> - il Closing sarà entro 45 giorni
> ...



Appunto. Sinceramente molti di voi stanno sbarellando. Ve l'avevano detto già 10 giorni fa che il preliminare sarebbe stato firmato a fine mese, quindi da questo punto di vista non cambia nulla e che il closing sarebbe arrivato a luglio.

Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore l'ho già scritto altrove, puoi prenderne uno a giugno ed esonerarlo ad agosto.

Per quanto riguarda il mercato, non mi è sembrato di leggere "mercato lowcost" ma "mercato concordato" cosa ben diversa, ma comunque è quello che si dice da maggio, cioè che il mercato estivo lo avrebbe gestito Galliani affiancato dai cinesi.

Cosa è cambiato quindi rispetto a ieri? NULLA.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Vedremo e valuteremo a gennaio allora, ma mi pare chiaro il Bee 2.0 oppure il rientro capitali.
> Sto cinesi si presentano con Giampaolo e Pavoletti? E se a gennaio non iniziassero la rifondazione?
> Inizio a pensare seriamente che sia un teatrino di Berlusconi per loschi motivi e che alla fine la cessione non avverá.
> Insomma rimane tutto uguale.
> Vedremo a settembre e gennaio, se tra questo mercato e quello di gennaio vedo arrivare i soliti intrallazzi di Galliani io ho chiuso.



Secondo te a Gennaio giocatori importanti verrebbero in un Milan che lotta per entrare in EL allenato da Giampaolo?


----------



## TheZio (17 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma sbagli, se ci sono penali Fininvest è CERTA DI RIENTRARE DALL'INVESTIMENTO FATTO, e si ritroverebbe una rosa con un valore maggiore fatta con i soldi dei cinesi



E gli stipendi su contratti pluriennali chi li pagherebbe?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Mamma mia ragazzi, che angoscia! Calmatevi un attimo...passate dall'estasi alla disperazione ogni 5 min...un po di equilibrio...qua non si sta andando a comprare le caramelle...si sta comprando una delle 5 società più gloriose al mondo!! (anche se dopo anni e anni di prese in giro sembrano esserselo dimenticati tutti). Se viene firmato il preliminare e si condurrà un mercato oculato e concordato per un primo periodo, poco male! Anche io mi son rotto le scatole e vorrei i colpacci, ma bisogna essere realisti...più leggo e più mi convinco che qualcuno veramente credeva che arrivassero, in un mese si firma e subito un mercato Isco, Benzema, Benatia, Kovacic, Ibra....cioè...un po di realismo. Sicuramente sti cinesi non sono stupidi..avranno fatto le loro valutazioni e tratto le loro conclusioni.
Che poi mercato attendo e CONCORDATO non vuol dire affatto che bisogna per forza prendere cadaveri,rifiuti della società ecc...
Io seppur stanco provo ad essere positivo...ho fiducia nei grandi uomini d'affari che dovrebbero essere.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma sbagli, se ci sono penali Fininvest è CERTA DI RIENTRARE DALL'INVESTIMENTO FATTO, e si ritroverebbe una rosa con un valore maggiore fatta con i soldi dei cinesi




Non sbaglia. Se questi ad agosto volevano spendere 300 milioni ma la penale prevista è di 100, Fininvest non si ripaga mica il mercato con la penale.


----------



## pablog1585 (17 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano scrive che i soldi del mercato estivo li metteranno i cinesi e non Fininvest, ma la cifra verrà concordata in base a quanto vuole esporsi economicamente Silvio, tenendo conto che la trattativa potrebbe saltare...


----------



## kakaoo1981 (17 Giugno 2016)

Potrebbero essere pagati con gli incassi di una qualificazione Champions, oppure a giugno del prossimo anno vende i giocatori.... rimettere nn ci rimette sicuro Fininvest


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Sinceramente molti di voi stanno sbarellando. Ve l'avevano detto già 10 giorni fa che il preliminare sarebbe stato firmato a fine mese, quindi da questo punto di vista non cambia nulla e che il closing sarebbe arrivato a luglio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore l'ho già scritto altrove, puoi prenderne uno a giugno ed esonerarlo ad agosto.
> 
> ...



Che il closing era x fine luglio con nuovissimo management, invece ora si parla di settembre, quindi un estate intera x gustarci le solite porcate di Galliani, ennesima stagione nel cesso e 4 anni fedi fila fuori dalle coppe... poi c'è da capire cosa significa concordato... se il concordato é ciò che abbiamo visto fin ora (zapata vergara montolivo giampaolo) allora possiamo pure prenotarsi una bella visita al fegato


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Campopiano scrive che i soldi del mercato estivo li metteranno i cinesi e non Fininvest, ma la cifra verrà concordata in base a quanto vuole esporsi economicamente Silvio, tenendo conto che la trattativa potrebbe saltare...



"Quanto vuole esporsi economicamente Silvio" ... e con questa frase dovrei sentirmi tranquillo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Giugno 2016)

Ripeto , calma e gesso .
Vediamo come si evolve la cosa POI nel caso facciamo le considerazioni necessarie , farle oggi sul nulla mi pare esagerato .


----------



## danykz (17 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## kolao95 (17 Giugno 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Campopiano scrive che i soldi del mercato estivo li metteranno i cinesi e non Fininvest, ma la cifra verrà concordata in base a quanto vuole esporsi economicamente Silvio, tenendo conto che la trattativa potrebbe saltare...



Pure questa mi sembra una cosa surreale. A giugno, dopo un anno di trattativa, ancora non sa se vuole cedere?


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mamma mia ragazzi, che angoscia! Calmatevi un attimo...passate dall'estasi alla disperazione ogni 5 min...un po di equilibrio...qua non si sta andando a comprare le caramelle...si sta comprando una delle 5 società più gloriose al mondo!! (anche se dopo anni e anni di prese in giro sembrano esserselo dimenticati tutti). Se viene firmato il preliminare e si condurrà un mercato oculato e concordato per un primo periodo, poco male! Anche io mi son rotto le scatole e vorrei i colpacci, ma bisogna essere realisti...più leggo e più mi convinco che qualcuno veramente credeva che arrivassero, in un mese si firma e subito un mercato Isco, Benzema, Benatia, Kovacic, Ibra....cioè...un po di realismo. Sicuramente sti cinesi non sono stupidi..avranno fatto le loro valutazioni e tratto le loro conclusioni.
> Che poi mercato attendo e CONCORDATO non vuol dire affatto che bisogna per forza prendere cadaveri,rifiuti della società ecc...
> Io seppur stanco provo ad essere positivo...ho fiducia nei grandi uomini d'affari che dovrebbero essere.



Comunque la si voglia mettere 100 mln li dovranno sganciare, o Fininvest o i cinesi in accordo con Silvio, sappiamo tutti come andò a finire l'anno scorso e ciò che è importante sono gli uomini mercato che seguiranno tutte le operazioni in entrata e in uscita.
Galliani da solo NON può lavorare.
A Berlusconi non conviene dare 40 mln a Galliani per scialacquarli in direzione Palemmu e Genova, ma gli conviene metterne 100 o anche qualcosa di più avendo la garanzia di avere i cinesi alle spalle ufficialmente a fine estate.
Non so quanto convenga fare un mercato da spilorci anche quest'anno.


----------



## danykz (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto l'andazzo dei commenti aggiungo solo una cosa: parecchia dovrà ricredersi a tempo debito. E ovviamente mi aspetto che alla firma del preliminare rimarremo in pochi a sbocciare



Amico mio, fratello rossonero, purtroppo gli altri non riescono a capire , solo alcuni di noi hanno tutto CHIARO, ho lo spumante pronto per il preliminare !


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi ma quanto parlate a vanvera ? L'anno scorso nel preliminare non erano comprese penali! Perché fra bee e Berlusconi ci stava fiducia! Ora con le penali non può saltare!



Quali penali di quale preliminare? Ad oggi 17 giugno non hanno firmato ancora nessun preliminare


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Madonna ragazzi ma quanto parlate a vanvera ? L'anno scorso nel preliminare non erano comprese penali! Perché fra bee e Berlusconi ci stava fiducia! Ora con le penali non può saltare!



Ora con le penali non può saltare, però, casualmente eh, sarà Silvio a decidere quanto spendere perche SE SALTA SE TUTTO ci rimette rebbi lui....


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Giugno 2016)

Mi avete tolto ogni briciolo di passione.

Mi sono rotto le balle, vado a vedermi la Nazionale e a settembre sarò sintonizzato con la Premier.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Tra l'altro pure a domanda specifica Campopiano ha risposto: MERCATO LOW COST NON CREDO PROPRIO.


----------



## ps18ps (17 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo un attimo chiarezza che qui la gente sta sbarellando :
> 
> - ci sarà la firma entro fine mese
> - il Closing sarà entro 45 giorni
> ...





naliM77 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Sinceramente molti di voi stanno sbarellando. Ve l'avevano detto già 10 giorni fa che il preliminare sarebbe stato firmato a fine mese, quindi da questo punto di vista non cambia nulla e che il closing sarebbe arrivato a luglio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore l'ho già scritto altrove, puoi prenderne uno a giugno ed esonerarlo ad agosto.
> 
> ...





TheZio ha scritto:


> E gli stipendi su contratti pluriennali chi li pagherebbe?



esatto, concordo su tutto. Vorrei anche aggiungere che anche l'inter, che ha venduto il 6 giugno non ha ancora finito tutto il passaggio e il mercato è fermo tranne banega ed erkin che erano stati presi tempo fa. Purtroppo queste cose sono lunghe e ci vuole pazienza. Mi sembra normale quindi che questo mercato debba essere concordato, in quanto i nuovi proprietari devono ancora entrare, e probabilmente il passaggio finale ci sarà o inizio agosto o più probabilmente a settembre. L'importante è che ci sia la vendita!


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti, che non sarà di alto livello. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese. Il preliminare prevede delle penali molto salate.
> 
> Sempre secondo Campopiano, la forza economica dei cinesi si potrà vedere solo a gennaio.


Si, poi a settembre altro rinvio ed alla fine salterà tutto ed il presidente dirà che per amore del Milan ha anche pagato le salatissime penali di cui nessuno avrà prova ovviamente.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro pure a domanda specifica Campopiano ha risposto: MERCATO LOW COST NON CREDO PROPRIO.



Sull'articolo, come riportato, ha scritto che "I colpi di mercato non saranno di grido".


----------



## Oronzo Cana (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro pure a domanda specifica Campopiano ha risposto: MERCATO LOW COST NON CREDO PROPRIO.



pure l'anno scorso il milan spese 90 mil e vedi che bel mercato è stato fatto


----------



## ps18ps (17 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Facciamo un attimo chiarezza che qui la gente sta sbarellando :
> 
> - ci sarà la firma entro fine mese
> - il Closing sarà entro 45 giorni
> ...





naliM77 ha scritto:


> Appunto. Sinceramente molti di voi stanno sbarellando. Ve l'avevano detto già 10 giorni fa che il preliminare sarebbe stato firmato a fine mese, quindi da questo punto di vista non cambia nulla e che il closing sarebbe arrivato a luglio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda l'allenatore l'ho già scritto altrove, puoi prenderne uno a giugno ed esonerarlo ad agosto.
> 
> ...





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si, poi a settembre altro rinvio ed alla fine salterà tutto ed il presidente dirà che per amore del Milan ha anche pagato le salatissime penali di cui nessuno avrà prova ovviamente.



bhe nel caso basta vedere il bilancio di fininvest.


----------



## DannySa (17 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> Amico mio, fratello rossonero, purtroppo gli altri non riescono a capire , solo alcuni di noi hanno tutto CHIARO, ho lo spumante pronto per il preliminare !



Sono d'accordo con te, il mio dubbio è sapere come verrà gestito il mercato, perché fin qui siamo tutti d'accordo ma su ciò che succederà una volta avvenuta la firma per il preliminare ne sappiamo meno di 0, le notizie che sono uscite in questi giorni tendono a indirizzare la faccenda in una maniera che non è quella che avrei sperato.
Se volessi essere positivo> Preliminare, certezza che l'affare si farà, Galliani affiancato e obbiettivi di mercato di un certo livello, almeno inizialmente, Galliani non lavora da solo e si prova a formare una base di squadra forte e magari senza acquistare i soliti P0 inutili e costosi.
Io sulla trattativa non ho dubbi, ma ho il timore che tirare la faccenda troppo per le lunghe possa permettere a Galliani di sguinzagliare i suoi cani in modo che potranno fare la pipì su più punti possibili e così sarà più facile per lui gestire la situazione anche quando il mercato, magari, sarà concordato/osservato/gestito da lontano ecc ecc.
Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sull'articolo, come riportato, ha scritto che "I colpi di mercato non saranno di grido".



Perché secondo te con il Milan fuori dall'Europa grande e piccola, quale sarebbe stato il mercato di grido?


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Perché secondo te con il Milan fuori dall'Europa grande e piccola, quale sarebbe stato il mercato di grido?



A Gennaio invece Campopiano ha annunciato grande mercato dei cinesi, eppure staremmo ancora fuori dall'Europa. Com'è che funziona?


----------



## Coripra (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sull'articolo, come riportato, ha scritto che "I colpi di mercato non saranno di grido".



Siamo sempre lì: purtroppo non è solo la quantità di milioni che si hanno da spendere che conta, ma come si spendono... e noi abbiamo un pi*&a che gestirà (malissimo) il mercato


----------



## Vinnie (17 Giugno 2016)

A questo punto manca solo ***********...


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Campopiano nell'articolo di oggi ha confermato la presenza di penali
> 
> @sballottello è scritto tutto nel primo post. E non usare copia incolla. Al prossimo, ban.



Berlusconi ha pagato 35 mln per la penale stadio...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sull'articolo, come riportato, ha scritto che "I colpi di mercato non saranno di grido".



Non è detto che nomi "non di grido" non risultino molto molto forti....kakà non era di grido,thiago silva non era di grido....e potrei farti 1000 esempi....tu dirai eh ma c'è galliani....si ma non sarà solo.


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Boh, Campopiano dice che il mercato sarà concordato, ma non di basso profilo. E' un caos unico..



Non sarà un mercato fatto di soli parametri zero, ma neanche con i "botti". 
Nella migliore delle ipotesi, sarà sul livello dell'anno scorso.
Di per sé potrebbe essere una cosa accettabile, ma temo che almeno uno tra Vazquez e Pavoletti dovremo sorbircelo. 

Piuttosto che Vazquez, preferirei far rientrare Saponara alla base.


----------



## Il Genio (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro pure a domanda specifica Campopiano ha risposto: MERCATO LOW COST NON CREDO PROPRIO.



Tra LOW COST e LOW PROFILE c'è una bella differenza se permetti 
Vazquez 20/25
Pavoletti 15/20
Dzemaili 10
Di Maio 10

Questo è un mercato LOW PROFILE ma assolutamente non LOW COST


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Quali penali di quale preliminare? Ad oggi 17 giugno non hanno firmato ancora nessun preliminare



la firma del preliminare alla fine del mese è confermata, ed include penali importanti.. questo almeno è quello che ci viene riferito oggi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Tra LOW COST e LOW PROFILE c'è una bella differenza se permetti
> Vazquez 20/25
> Pavoletti 15/20
> Dzemaili 10
> ...



devo farti esempi di low profile che si son rivelati fenomeni? Comunque non fraintendere...anche a me farebbe schifo un mercato come quello che hai scritto...ma son tutti pensieri vostri eh...non sta scritto da nessuna parte che siano ufficiali Giampaolo,Vazquez,Pavoletti ecc...
io direi solo di aspettare le prime ufficialità prima di fasciarci la testa...poi se arriveranno quelli che hai detto sarò schifato pure io ci mancherebbe...


----------



## patriots88 (17 Giugno 2016)

A me sta benissimo aspettare 1 anno

l'importante è che si veda la luce in fondo al tunnel.

il futuro a lungo termine e più importante di una singola stagione


----------



## ps18ps (17 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> A me sta benissimo aspettare 1 anno
> 
> l'importante è che si veda la luce in fondo al tunnel.
> 
> il futuro a lungo termine e più importante di una singola stagione



giustissimo, non dobbiamo vincere la battaglia, ma la guerra!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> A me sta benissimo aspettare 1 anno
> 
> l'importante è che si veda la luce in fondo al tunnel.
> 
> il futuro a lungo termine e più importante di una singola stagione


ESATTO!!!


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> A me sta benissimo aspettare 1 anno
> 
> l'importante è che si veda la luce in fondo al tunnel.
> 
> il futuro a lungo termine e più importante di una singola stagione



Potrei anche essere d'accordo, ma DEVONO far fuori il pelato, questo é l'obiettivo più importante... fatto sta che si diceva che dopo il preliminare era praticamente fatta, ora, anche con lè penali Silvio può ritrattare tutto in qualsiasi momento come già fatto x lo stadio... non reggo fino a settembre con sta tiritera, già gli ultimi 15 gg sono stati logoranti ... figurati da qui a settembre....


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Comunque, in molti avevamo predetto che dopo la notizia dell'operazione sarebbe uscito qualcos'altro.

Ed infatti...


----------



## Nick (17 Giugno 2016)

Secondo me molta gente qua dentro non ha la minima idea dei tempi e delle lungaggini di qualsiasi cessione societaria, abbiate fede.
Comunque con l'eventuale preliminare firmato da persone serie (e Galatioto lo è), direi che siamo in una botte di ferro, grazie anche all'art. 2932 del codice civile.


----------



## ps18ps (17 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Secondo me molta gente qua dentro non ha la minima idea dei tempi e delle lungaggini di qualsiasi cessione societaria, abbiate fede.
> Comunque con l'eventuale preliminare firmato da persone serie (e Galatioto lo è), direi che siamo in una botte di ferro, grazie anche all'art. 2932 del codice civile.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, in molti avevamo predetto che dopo la notizia dell'operazione sarebbe uscito qualcos'altro.
> 
> Ed infatti...



É impossibile non pensare male... invidio chi è riuscito a rimanere ottimista anche adesso, lo invidio davvero perché io ora son distrutto nonostante fino a stamattina fossi uno dei più ottimisti


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2016)

Comunque Campopiano sta cambiando decisamente versione rispetto a qualche settimana fa, ora si sta addirittura contraddicendo nel giro di poche ore.
Quindi la questione è una: O anche lui è uno che ha saputo qualcosina e poi ci ha ricamato su, oppure la trattativa sta cambiando orientamento complicandosi ed allungandosi.
Credo la seconda, ad ogni modo io ho chiuso.
Ennesima presa in giro, ci si risente a maggio prossimo per i nuovi cinesi.


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Secondo me molta gente qua dentro non ha la minima idea dei tempi e delle lungaggini di qualsiasi cessione societaria, abbiate fede.
> Comunque con l'eventuale preliminare firmato da persone serie (e Galatioto lo è), direi che siamo in una botte di ferro, grazie anche all'art. 2932 del codice civile.



Il discorso non è solo SE il Milan viene venduto, ma anche A CHI.
Ad oggi i cinesi non hanno dimostrato nulla (nemmeno le loro facce), se non una sempre piu probabile conferma dell'ItalCessi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Io non ho mai letto da parte sua di stalli,intoppi ecc...anzi...ha sempre detto che è tutto difficile e appunto non si è mai sbilanciato...anzi oggi ha detto che il preliminare si firma....non vedo perché disperarsi....non ha aggiunto nulla di nuovo rispetto a ieri....apparte i tempi del closing lunghi....ma l aveva gia detto nei giorni scorsi


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2016)

Vabbé dai, altro anno buttato..

Puntare alla Champions? ma quando mai..con sta mentalità si fa un altro anno a lottare col Sassuolo..

Mi sa che abbiamo trovato i cinesi ritardati che continuano a puntare su Fester..ammesso si chiuda si annusa l'aria di un'operazione puramente speculativa..


----------



## ps18ps (17 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, altro anno buttato..
> 
> Puntare alla Champions? ma quando mai..con sta mentalità si fa un altro anno a lottare col Sassuolo..
> 
> Mi sa che abbiamo trovato i cinesi ritardati che continuano a puntare su Fester..ammesso si chiuda si annusa l'aria di un'operazione puramente speculativa..



non penso che puntino su fester, ma purtroppo finché non c'è il passaggio di quote e l'insediamento del nuovo CDA e quindi dei cinesi obbligatoriamente bisogna andare avanti con il management attuale.


----------



## patriots88 (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, in molti avevamo predetto che dopo la notizia dell'operazione sarebbe uscito qualcos'altro.
> 
> Ed infatti...


mah 

questa volta vende sul serio. 

anche perchè è l'ultima occasione che ha per vendere a cifre decenti.

se berlusconi è talmente in demenza dal non arrivarci lo costringono quelli di Fininvest.

poi vabbè i tempi son quelli che sono. 

anche perchè il vecchio rompe le palle.

ma l'importante è che si arrivi al closing. 

servano 10 giorni o 3 mesi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Secondo me molta gente qua dentro non ha la minima idea dei tempi e delle lungaggini di qualsiasi cessione societaria, abbiate fede.
> Comunque con l'eventuale preliminare firmato da persone serie (e Galatioto lo è), direi che siamo in una botte di ferro, grazie anche all'art. 2932 del codice civile.



Botte di ferro di finire nelle mani di gente che va avanti con Galliani, che dice si a Gaimpaolo e che farà un mercato attento al Bilancio...mi sego a due mani guarda..
Il fondo da 1,5 miliardi che cosa lo fanno a fare? bastava uno da 500 milioni per sta porcheria


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se vi ricordate nel preliminare di Bee non furono inserite forti penali.
> 
> Ripeto: ognuno è libero di marchiare a fuoco questi cinesi pirma del closing. Voglio però vedere dopo con che coraggio si esulterà per le operazioni di livello che arriveranno di sicuro.
> 
> ...



Ma quali operazioni di livello ? Quelle di gennaio prossimo ? aspetta e spera. La verità attuale è: Galliani ha rinnovato ai suoi pupilli e sta sondando il mercato con il compagno Preziosi, pronto a prendere giocatorini da media-bassa classifica e magari anche a rinnovare a Honda. Non arriverà nessuno di forte in estate e la squadra sarà allenata da uno tra Giampaolo e Brocchi, quindi lo schifo più totale. E menomale che si diceva che i cinesi stavano imponendo indirettamente a Galliani un mercato di un certo tipo sia per la rosa che per la panchina. Simeone, Emery....Giampaolo. Benatia, Ibra...rinnovo a Zapata.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> non penso che puntino su fester, ma purtroppo finché non c'è il passaggio di quote e l'insediamento del nuovo CDA e quindi dei cinesi obbligatoriamente bisogna andare avanti con il management attuale.



Si ma non è obbligatorio dire si a Vasquez e Giampaolo però...e considerare Pellegrini troppo costoso mi pare una presa in giro scusa..allora rimaniamo pezzenti anche con loro


----------



## patriots88 (17 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbé dai, altro anno buttato..
> 
> Puntare alla Champions? ma quando mai..con sta mentalità si fa un altro anno a lottare col Sassuolo..
> 
> Mi sa che abbiamo trovato i cinesi ritardati che continuano a puntare su Fester..ammesso si chiuda si annusa l'aria di un'operazione puramente speculativa..



forse non è chiaro che a questo giro non ci si stà giocando una stagione calcistica.

ma il nostro futuro nei prossimo anni.


----------



## patriots88 (17 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Botte di ferro di finire nelle mani di gente che va avanti con Galliani, che dice si a Gaimpaolo e che farà un mercato attento al Bilancio...mi sego a due mani guarda..
> Il fondo da 1,5 miliardi che cosa lo fanno a fare? bastava uno da 500 milioni per sta porcheria



il mercato attento al bilancio e concordato è normale in questi casi.

se la trattativa dovesse naufragare poi chi resta (quindi fininvest) si ritroverebbe a rispondere delle uscite.


----------



## ps18ps (17 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma non è obbligatorio dire si a Vasquez e Giampaolo però...e considerare Pellegrini troppo costoso mi pare una presa in giro scusa..allora rimaniamo pezzenti anche con loro



allora neanch'io vorrei gianpaolo e Vasquez, ma ripeto purtroppo finché non entreranno effettivamente i cinesi in società bisogna aver pazienza. Poi se ci sarà il closing entreranno in società e continueranno con galliani e c. allora si criticherà. Ripeto un post che ho scritto prima, guarda l'inter che ha già venduto tutto, ma senza il cda che cinfermarà il tutto sono ancora bloccati


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Direi di cominciare a smetterla di pendere dalle labbra di Campopiano. Come avete potuto constatare anche lui più volte ha sbagliato. E anche ora si contraddice da solo. Devo ricordare quando qualche giorno fa disse che le parti avevano "concordato" per Pellegrini? 
cosa sarebbe cambiato ora di grazia?


----------



## ps18ps (17 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> il mercato attento al bilancio e concordato è normale in questi casi.
> 
> se la trattativa dovesse naufragare poi chi resta (quindi fininvest) si ritroverebbe a rispondere delle uscite.



giustissimo. Finché non ci sarà il closing e il nuovo CDA non penso che i cinesi possano fare più di tanto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> forse non è chiaro che a questo giro non ci si stà giocando una stagione calcistica.
> 
> ma il nostro futuro nei prossimo anni.



Tutto vero, ma si parte decisamente male...non mi puoi dire che si va a puntare su Giampaolo dai..e avvallare le operazioni scellerate di fester che prende dei gabinetti strapagandoli (pavoletti+vasquez sarà sicuro una combo da 45-50 milioni)..


----------



## Smarx10 (17 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Ma quali operazioni di livello ? Quelle di gennaio prossimo ? aspetta e spera. La verità attuale è: Galliani ha rinnovato ai suoi pupilli e sta sondando il mercato con il compagno Preziosi, pronto a prendere giocatorini da media-bassa classifica e magari anche a rinnovare a Honda. Non arriverà nessuno di forte in estate e la squadra sarà allenata da uno tra Giampaolo e Brocchi, quindi lo schifo più totale. E menomale che si diceva che i cinesi stavano imponendo indirettamente a Galliani un mercato di un certo tipo sia per la rosa che per la panchina. Simeone, Emery....Giampaolo. Benatia, Ibra...rinnovo a Zapata.



E dov'è scritto che sarà Giampaolo l'allenatore del Milan? Cioè finchè la stampa dice che il prossimo allenatore sarà Emery ripetiamo che non sanno niente sulla cessione ed è inutile che facciano sparate. Poi però appena ci accostano un altro nome che non suscita le simpatie allora diventano incontestabili e la loro diventa la verità divina. Cerchiamo di calmarci e di evitare il catastrofismo ogni volta


----------



## Giangy (17 Giugno 2016)

Ma quindi ci sarà un altro mercato da schifo quest'estate? Spero almeno che non saranno presi giocatori come Graziano Pellè, Immobile, altrimenti sarei più pessimista anche per i prossimi mesi... aspetto il 30, e qualche notizia dei prossimi giorni. Non vorrei che si vada per l'ItalCessMilan sarebbe scandaloso... l'Inter e ancora ferma nel mercato e vero, ma con i cinesi del Suning secondo me qualche colpo importante arriverà, tipo Yaya Touré.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> allora neanch'io vorrei gianpaolo e Vasquez, ma ripeto purtroppo finché non entreranno effettivamente i cinesi in società bisogna aver pazienza. Poi se ci sarà il closing entreranno in società e continueranno con galliani e c. allora si criticherà. Ripeto un post che ho scritto prima, guarda l'inter che ha già venduto tutto, ma senza il cda che cinfermarà il tutto sono ancora bloccati



Si ma allora impongo il blocco totale..non chiudi nessuna operazione, tengo broccolo e quelli in rosa ed eventualmente agisco a Gennaio con budget libero non già sperperato dalle porcate di fester


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Giugno 2016)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Ma quindi ci sarà un altro mercato da schifo quest'estate? Spero almeno che non saranno presi giocatori come Graziano Pellè, Immobile, altrimenti sarei più pessimista anche per i prossimi mesi... aspetto il 30, e qualche notizia dei prossimi giorni. Non vorrei che si vada per l'ItalCessMilan sarebbe scandaloso... l'Inter e ancora ferma nel mercato e vero, ma con i cinesi del Suning secondo me qualche colpo importante arriverà, tipo Yaya Touré.



I colpi saranno quelli: Pavoletti, Vasquez e altri schifi..operazioni solo con Genoa e altre realtà "amiche" di Galliani..sarà già tanto se non torna Balotelli alla fine


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Qualcuno mi spiega perché la Lazio senza nessuna cessione prende Bielsa e noi invece il massimo a cui possiamo aspirare si chiama Giampaolo? e poi dite che uno non deve pensare male.


----------



## fra29 (17 Giugno 2016)

Dando per appurato la firma del preliminare le mosse sucessive saranno paradigmatiche della tipologia di trattativa:
- Trattativa vera: DS serio (sogno Monchi ma anche Prade), Benatia (prestito), Peres (15 + scarto), Zielinski (10), Bernardeschi (25 + scarto), Milik (20). Mister Donadoni, Sousa, Garcia. Così potrei capire una Fininvest che non vuole scoprirsi ma i cinesi che non ci stanno a perdere un anno. Se va male Fininvest non ha speso molto e rientrare è un attimo.
-
Trattativa pacco o "lavanderie cinesi": #Italmilan di Brocchi e Giampaolo con AG che porta Vasquez, Pavoletti, Giaccherini e Ranocchia. Evidente sarebbe il bluff e non cinsarebberp post di Campopiano che tengano


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Direi di cominciare a smetterla di pendere dalle labbra di Campopiano. Come avete potuto constatare anche lui più volte ha sbagliato. E anche ora si contraddice da solo. Devo ricordare quando qualche giorno fa disse che le parti avevano "concordato" per Pellegrini?
> cosa sarebbe cambiato ora di grazia?



Tutto giusto, nonostante lo.stimi molto sta diventando un altro giornalista qualsiasi


----------



## Giangy (17 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I colpi saranno quelli: Pavoletti, Vasquez e altri schifi..operazioni solo con Genoa e altre realtà "amiche" di Galliani..sarà già tanto se non torna Balotelli alla fine



Speriamo che non ci saranno almeno cessioni eccellenti come Bonaventura, o Bacca. Non sarei così certo poi di vendere già quest'estate Kucka e Luiz Adriano... lascerei andare oltre i vari Diego Lopez, Alex, Mexes, Boateng, Balotelli, pure Agazzi, Bertolacci, Poli, Niang, Menez, Matri. Almeno le uscite spero che saranno azzeccate.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Dando per appurato la firma del preliminare le mosse sucessive saranno paradigmatiche della tipologia di trattativa:
> - Trattativa vera: DS serio (sogno Monchi ma anche Prade), Benatia (prestito), Peres (15 + scarto), Zielinski (10), Bernardeschi (25 + scarto), Milik (20). Mister Donadoni, Sousa, Garcia. Così potrei capire una Fininvest che non vuole scoprirsi ma i cinesi che non ci stanno a perdere un anno. Se va male Fininvest non ha speso molto e rientrare è un attimo.
> -
> Trattativa pacco o "lavanderie cinesi": #Italmilan di Brocchi e Giampaolo con AG che porta Vasquez, Pavoletti, Giaccherini e Ranocchia. Evidente sarebbe il bluff e non cinsarebberp post di Campopiano che tengano



Non posso che sottoscrivere.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Comunque la buon'anima di Campopiano rispondendo a un tweet ha precisato: Il mercato non sarà di basso profilo, sarà concordato...
Come al solito molto esauriente nelle risposte 
E in ogni caso i soldi li mettono i Cina...quindi decidono loro...Fininvest dirà solo se la cifra è congrua per non gravare troppo secondo me...


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Comunque la buon'anima di Campopiano rispondendo a un tweet ha precisato: Il mercato non sarà di basso profilo, sarà concordato...
> Come al solito molto esauriente nelle risposte
> E in ogni caso i soldi li mettono i Cina...quindi decidono loro...Fininvest dirà solo se la cifra è congrua per non gravare troppo secondo me...



Dipende sempre quanto è "congruo" x Fininvest, che non vuole scurire 1€


----------



## pablog1585 (17 Giugno 2016)

Campopiano dice che gli acquisti sono concordati da Galliani - Gancikoff


----------



## Konrad (17 Giugno 2016)

Parliamoci chiaramente...il tappo nerazzurro insegna...se questa fosse davvero una trattativa seria...se fosse solo questione di "passaggi tecnici"...se ci fosse davvero la volontà di vendere e un gruppo serio e forte a comprare...si arriverebbe a un preliminare praticamente vincolante (vedi penale 1 miliardo) e si farebbe un mercato stile Inter già da giugno...CIOE' PRESTITI ONEROSI (A BASSA INCIDENZA SUL BILANCIO IN CORSO) CON OBBLIGO DI RISCATTO A CIFRA PATTUITA.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti, che non sarà di alto livello. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese. Il preliminare prevede delle penali molto salate.
> 
> Sempre secondo Campopiano, la forza economica dei cinesi si potrà vedere solo a gennaio.
> 
> Ancora Campopiano: gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e da Gancikoff.



Aggiornato:

*Gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e Gancikoff. *


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornato:
> 
> *Gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e Gancikoff. *



Finirà come l'anno scorso con Nelio Lucas?

Il Gallo è il demonio. Non dimenticatelo mai.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finirà come l'anno scorso con Nelio Lucas?
> 
> Il Gallo è il demonio. Non dimenticatelo mai.



Nelio è un pagliaccio IMHO


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Giugno 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> E dov'è scritto che sarà Giampaolo l'allenatore del Milan? Cioè finchè la stampa dice che il prossimo allenatore sarà Emery ripetiamo che non sanno niente sulla cessione ed è inutile che facciano sparate. Poi però appena ci accostano un altro nome che non suscita le simpatie allora diventano incontestabili e la loro diventa la verità divina. Cerchiamo di calmarci e di evitare il catastrofismo ogni volta



Secondo te chi sarà ? Ora c'è Brocchi, i Cinesi nada de nada, come lo paghi l'ingaggio di Pellegrini, unico allenatore libero che ci interessa ? Rimane Giampaolo, pallino di Galliani. Altro che Emery.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Secondo te chi sarà ? Ora c'è Brocchi, i Cinesi nada de nada, come lo paghi l'ingaggio di Pellegrini, unico allenatore libero che ci interessa ? Rimane Giampaolo, pallino di Galliani. Altro che Emery.



Beh fin ora nulla è ufficiale...un po di speranza dai


----------



## Aron (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finirà come l'anno scorso con Nelio Lucas?
> 
> Il Gallo è il demonio. Non dimenticatelo mai.



L'anno scorso era una pagliacciata...
Dando per buono che non lo fosse, comunque si parlava di quote di minoranza.

Qualora il 30 giugno si firmi il preliminare, Galliani dovrà concordare con i cinesi.

Più che altro, è possibile che il preliminare includa dei limiti di budget fino a quando non ci sarà il closing vero e proprio.
Questo si tradurrebbe in un mercato in cui Galliani induce Gancikoff e i cinesi ad accettare Giampaolo e ad acquistare obiettivi più abbordabili come Vazquez.
Tutto da vedere invece che possa convincere i cinesi della necessità di un'operazione folle come quella della cessione di Bacca per sostituirlo con Pavoletti...


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornato:
> 
> *Gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e Gancikoff. *



E attenzione che forse sto Gancikoff conosce meno giocatori di Galliani (non essendo il suo campo).


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E attenzione che forse sto Gancikoff conosce meno giocatori di Galliani (non essendo il suo campo).



Magari è un appassionato di calcio...immagina la faccia di galliani appena gli spara 2-3 nomi interessanti ahaha


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornato:
> 
> *Gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e Gancikoff. *



Vabbè, s'è capito cosa ci aspetta quest'estate.
Gancikoff. E' come se io dovessi concordare il mio piano di studi dell'università col panettiere.


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Beh fin ora nulla è ufficiale...un po di speranza dai



Proprio perchè non c'è niente di ufficiale che dobbiamo preoccuparci. Più i tempi si allungano peggio è: abbiamo una rosa da rifondare completamente, e anche una panchina.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Proprio perchè non c'è niente di ufficiale che dobbiamo preoccuparci. Più i tempi si allungano peggio è: abbiamo una rosa da rifondare completamente, e anche una panchina.



Ma cosa vuoi che venga ufficializzato finchè non c'è il preliminare...aspettiamo e speriamo non facciano cavolate....
è anche vero però che dalle mie parti si dice "chi vive sperando muore cacando"...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Dando per appurato la firma del preliminare le mosse sucessive saranno paradigmatiche della tipologia di trattativa:
> - Trattativa vera: DS serio (sogno Monchi ma anche Prade), Benatia (prestito), Peres (15 + scarto), Zielinski (10), Bernardeschi (25 + scarto), Milik (20). Mister Donadoni, Sousa, Garcia. Così potrei capire una Fininvest che non vuole scoprirsi ma i cinesi che non ci stanno a perdere un anno. Se va male Fininvest non ha speso molto e rientrare è un attimo.
> -
> Trattativa pacco o "lavanderie cinesi": #Italmilan di Brocchi e Giampaolo con AG che porta Vasquez, Pavoletti, Giaccherini e Ranocchia. Evidente sarebbe il bluff e non cinsarebberp post di Campopiano che tengano



Perfetto. Da mettere in firma. Il primo scenario penso sarebbe accettato da qualunque tifoso, anche il più esigente o illuso che fa voli pindarici. E' un buon compromesso.
Nel secondo scenario non ci può essere nessun spazio all'ottimismo.


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che venga ufficializzato finchè non c'è il preliminare...aspettiamo e speriamo non facciano cavolate....
> è anche vero però che dalle mie parti si dice "*chi vive sperando muore cacando*"...



Ecco appunto hai detto tutto tu.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (17 Giugno 2016)

Siamo alle solite.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Ma voi mi immaginate cosa farebbero i tifosi della Roma e della Lazio (e parliamo della ROMA e della LAZIO) se la società si presentasse con Giampaolo in panchina?


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Dando per appurato la firma del preliminare le mosse sucessive saranno paradigmatiche della tipologia di trattativa:
> - Trattativa vera: DS serio (sogno Monchi ma anche Prade), Benatia (prestito), Peres (15 + scarto), Zielinski (10), Bernardeschi (25 + scarto), Milik (20). Mister Donadoni, Sousa, Garcia. Così potrei capire una Fininvest che non vuole scoprirsi ma i cinesi che non ci stanno a perdere un anno. Se va male Fininvest non ha speso molto e rientrare è un attimo.
> -
> Trattativa pacco o "lavanderie cinesi": #Italmilan di Brocchi e Giampaolo con AG che porta Vasquez, Pavoletti, Giaccherini e Ranocchia. Evidente sarebbe il bluff e non cinsarebberp post di Campopiano che tengano



bravissimo.

e infatti dico ma quale mercato concordato tra galliani e gancikoff?? ci vuole un esperto..un ds...ma ci prendono in giro?allora può fare da solo non cambia nulla....sarà un ottimo manager gancikoff non lo so ma risiamo da capo...ci vuole uno stramaledettissimo DS VERO


----------



## Freddiedevil (17 Giugno 2016)

Io ho solo una domanda. Ma perchè il closing dovrebbero arrivare a settembre?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Io ho solo una domanda. Ma perchè il closing dovrebbero arrivare a settembre?



Penso per i tempi tecnici...Pasquale ha detto che sono tempi normalissimi...boooh non sono un esperto di quest cose...so solo che la ditta nella quale lavoro per rilevarne un'altra quasi fallita ci ha messo un bel po...quindi posso immaginare la complessità di prendere il milan.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aggiornato:
> 
> *Gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e Gancikoff. *



Già immagino 

"Signor Gancikoff andiamo a prendere Pavoletti e Vazquez in prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto a 25 mln"

"Si ok signor Galliani, lei è il genio delle trattative"


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Penso per i tempi tecnici...Pasquale ha detto che sono tempi normalissimi...boooh non sono un esperto di quest cose...so solo che la ditta nella quale lavoro per rilevarne un'altra quasi fallita ci ha messo un bel po...quindi posso immaginare la complessità di prendere il milan.



Ora sono tempi normalissimi, fino a qualche giorno fa il closing invece era al 15 di Luglio


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma voi mi immaginate cosa farebbero i tifosi della Roma e della Lazio (e parliamo della ROMA e della LAZIO) se la società si presentasse con Giampaolo in panchina?



Figurati....hai visto cosa c'è dietro la Curva e Galliani e Berlusconi.


Massa di vermi criminali mafiosi.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Già immagino
> 
> "Signor Gancikoff andiamo a prendere Pavoletti e Vazquez in prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto a 25 mln"
> 
> "Si ok signor Galliani, lei è il genio delle trattative"



Tutti in fissa con sti Pavoletti e Vazquez...io punterei più Adebayor e Van der Vaart!!! Vecchi pallini


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Gancikoff è quello che non è riuscito nel fare gli stadi in Italia con diverse squadre ricordo.....


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ora sono tempi normalissimi, fino a qualche giorno fa il closing invece era al 15 di Luglio



E cosa vuoi che ti dica...quella era un data comunque riferita da un giornalista, per quanto affidabile...le trattative sono praticamente esseri viventi: nascono, crescono, si evolvono, possono variare e si concludono. Evidentemente avran avuto bisogno di più tempo per limare diversi aspetti. Non è che si va nel negozio sotto casa a prendere le caramelle. E poi chissà...magari si troverà l'intesa prima e finirà tutto prima..chi può dirlo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Dando per appurato la firma del preliminare le mosse sucessive saranno paradigmatiche della tipologia di trattativa:
> - Trattativa vera: DS serio (sogno Monchi ma anche Prade), Benatia (prestito), Peres (15 + scarto), Zielinski (10), Bernardeschi (25 + scarto), Milik (20). Mister Donadoni, Sousa, Garcia. Così potrei capire una Fininvest che non vuole scoprirsi ma i cinesi che non ci stanno a perdere un anno. Se va male Fininvest non ha speso molto e rientrare è un attimo.
> -
> Trattativa pacco o "lavanderie cinesi": #Italmilan di Brocchi e Giampaolo con AG che porta Vasquez, Pavoletti, Giaccherini e Ranocchia. Evidente sarebbe il bluff e non cinsarebberp post di Campopiano che tengano



Quindi adesso la serietà di una trattativa si giudicherebbe dal calciomercato svolto in una fase in cui chi compra non è ancora il proprietario e chi vende non è ancora l'ex proprietario? Ma vi rileggete quando scrivete certe cose? Lo volete capire si o no che il Milan si sta giocando il suo futuro a lunghissimo termine e che sulla prossima stagione dovete metterci una bella croce sopra perché non ci sarà modo di mettere subito tutto nelle mani dei cinesi? 
Il mercato di questa estate sarà inevitabilmente un continuo compromesso tra ciò che vorrebbero spendere i cinesi e ciò che vuole spendere Finvest per non rischiare troppo. E non è detto che per Fininvest troppo siano oltre 90-100M. Possono esserlo anche 50M. Il budget, stando a Campopiano, è stato concordato ma ovviamente non ce lo vengono a dire. Lo scopriremo solo quando sarà finita questa finestra temporale che va dal 1 luglio al 31 agosto.

Per quanto riguarda i dirigenti, il discorso è ancora più delicato perché fino al closing non se ne possono inserire di nuovi per il solito motivo: se la trattativa dovesse saltare (perché quell'1% dopo la firma del preliminare non si può mai escludere), Fininvest e soprattutto Galliani se lo ritroverebbero sul groppone. I nuovi dirigenti, quindi, verranno nominati quando si insedierà il nuovo CDA.

Dovete capire che l'epurazione potrà partire solo quando i cinesi avranno il pieno controllo della maggioranza del Milan. Chi non ha la pazienza di aspettare ciò, piuttosto che rodersi il fegato, può saltare a piè pari i prossimi sei mesi e tornare direttamente a gennaio.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi, fate un respiro profondo, contate fino a 10 e iniziate ad usare il cervello.

Ieri (*non tre anni fa*), Campopiano scriveva che il Preliminare sarebbe stato firmato entro fine mese e che Galatioto sarebbe tornato a Milano, prevedibilmente tra il 27 e il 29 giugno e tutti voi eravate euforici, sprizzavate gioia da tutti i pori. Cosa è cambiato da ieri?

Forse che Campopiano ha scritto che il mercato sarà concordato?Ma se è dall'inizio della trattativa che si dice che il mercato l'avrebbe gestito Galliani con la supervisione dei cinesi che mettono i soldi.

Forse è cambiato qualcosa con il closing?Si diceva dall'inizio che il closing ci sarebbe stato a fine luglio, forse accorciando i tempi si poteva fare anche prima, ma se il preliminare si farà il 29 giugno, anche contando 30 giorni minimi (quindi un lasso di tempo rapido per affari simili), siamo già al 30 luglio (a meno che non sia stato inserito nel calendario qualche mese tra giugno e luglio nel frattempo).

Forse è cambiato qualcosa con l'allenatore?Mi sono perso l'ufficializzazione dell'allenatore?Strano non ho letto nesusn comunicato al riguardo.

Forse è cambiata la fama di Galatioto?Non mi sembra, è sempre lui e se dice (attraverso Campopiano) che a fine mese verrà a firmare quasi sicuramente il preliminare, dobbiamo crederci.

Forse è cambiato il fatto che ora si sa che il mercato sarà curato da Galliani e Gacinkoff?Ragazzi...Galliani è l'anomalia nel Milan, perchè lui segue i giocaatori, fa trattative e firma i contratti (fa l'Ad, il DS, il capo osservatori), con i cinesi e Gacinkoff siete sicuri che questi non lavorino sotto indirizzo di un DS per ora a contratto provvisorio?Ad esempio offrono un contratto a Pradè (che ricordo è un libero professionista) di consulenza per 60 giorni e magari in caso di closing anche come DS del Milan. Quindi il discorso "mercato seguito da Galliani-Gacinkoff" significa solamente che le decisioni non le prenderà solo Galliani, ma dovrà stare al volere anche di Gacinkoff (e viceversa) che forse, diversametne dall'attuale AD, come ho detto, si farà consigliare da un DS vero e proprio.

In poche parole...potete spiegarmi cosa vi ha fatto piombare nel nero pessimismo?Rispetto a ieri è cambiato solo il fatto che FORSE Giampaolo sarà l'allenatore del Milan (sottolineerei il FORSE 100000 volte), ma come vi ho già detto, gli allenatori li si può sempre esonerare, non è che se domani prendiamo Giampaolo, dobbiamo tenercelo fino al 30 giugno 2050...da come scrivete sembra che sia così. Mah...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi adesso la serietà di una trattativa si giudicherebbe dal calciomercato svolto in una fase in cui chi compra non è ancora il proprietario e chi vende non è ancora l'ex proprietario? Ma vi rileggete quando scrivete certe cose? Lo volete capire si o no che il Milan si sta giocando il suo futuro a lunghissimo termine e che sulla prossima stagione dovete metterci una bella croce sopra perché non ci sarà modo di mettere subito tutto nelle mani dei cinesi?
> Il mercato di questa estate sarà inevitabilmente un continuo compromesso tra ciò che vorrebbero spendere i cinesi e ciò che vuole spendere Finvest per non rischiare troppo. E non è detto che per Fininvest troppo siano oltre 90-100M. Possono esserlo anche 50M. Il budget, stando a Campopiano, è stato concordato ma ovviamente non ce lo vengono a dire. Lo scopriremo solo quando sarà finita questa finestra temporale che va dal 1 luglio al 31 agosto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i dirigenti, il discorso è ancora più delicato perché fino al closing non se ne possono inserire di nuovi per il solito motivo: se la trattativa dovesse saltare (perché quell'1% dopo la firma del preliminare non si può mai escludere), Fininvest e soprattutto Galliani se lo ritroverebbero sul groppone. I nuovi dirigenti, quindi, verranno nominati quando si insedierà il nuovo CDA.
> ...



Concordo su tutto...davvero mi pare che qualcuno viva su Marte...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti, che non sarà di alto livello. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese. Il preliminare prevede delle penali molto salate.
> 
> Sempre secondo Campopiano, la forza economica dei cinesi si potrà vedere solo a gennaio.
> 
> Ancora Campopiano: gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e da Gancikoff.




Perfetto quindi altra stagione buttata via al 100%, bene cosi mi prendo una bella pausa.


----------



## luigi61 (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, fate un respiro profondo, contate fino a 10 e iniziate ad usare il cervello.
> 
> Ieri (*non tre anni fa*), Campopiano scriveva che il Preliminare sarebbe stato firmato entro fine mese e che Galatioto sarebbe tornato a Milano, prevedibilmente tra il 27 e il 29 giugno e tutti voi eravate euforici, sprizzavate gioia da tutti i pori. Cosa è cambiato da ieri?
> 
> ...




QUOTO 100%
Abbiamo aspettato tanto.....6 mesi un anno in piu non è nulla!!!


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Concordo su tutto...davvero mi pare che qualcuno viva su Marte...



Non capisco, sinceramete, cosa sia preso stamattina a tutti quanti. Mah. Sembra di vedere tanti bambini a cui il papà ha promesso di comprare il gioco "domani" ma che siccome non gli hanno pagato lo stipendio, il papà dice "guarda, puoi aspettare lunedì" e il bambino inizia ad urlare, piangere, grindare e disperarsi dicendo che il papà non gli vuole più bene.

La pazienza, questa sconosciuta.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Gancikoff è quello che non è riuscito nel fare gli stadi in Italia con diverse squadre ricordo.....



Quindi?Cosa significa tutto ciò? Lo sai qual è il motivo principale per cui in Italia non si fanno gli stadi?


----------



## beleno (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi adesso la serietà di una trattativa si giudicherebbe dal calciomercato svolto in una fase in cui chi compra non è ancora il proprietario e chi vende non è ancora l'ex proprietario? Ma vi rileggete quando scrivete certe cose? Lo volete capire si o no che il Milan si sta giocando il suo futuro a lunghissimo termine e che sulla prossima stagione dovete metterci una bella croce sopra perché non ci sarà modo di mettere subito tutto nelle mani dei cinesi?
> Il mercato di questa estate sarà inevitabilmente un continuo compromesso tra ciò che vorrebbero spendere i cinesi e ciò che vuole spendere Finvest per non rischiare troppo. E non è detto che per Fininvest troppo siano oltre 90-100M. Possono esserlo anche 50M. Il budget, stando a Campopiano, è stato concordato ma ovviamente non ce lo vengono a dire. Lo scopriremo solo quando sarà finita questa finestra temporale che va dal 1 luglio al 31 agosto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i dirigenti, il discorso è ancora più delicato perché fino al closing non se ne possono inserire di nuovi per il solito motivo: se la trattativa dovesse saltare (perché quell'1% dopo la firma del preliminare non si può mai escludere), Fininvest e soprattutto Galliani se lo ritroverebbero sul groppone. I nuovi dirigenti, quindi, verranno nominati quando si insedierà il nuovo CDA.
> ...



Può centrare qualcosa, tra le altre vicende societarie, il fatto che il "vero" mercato cinese potrebbe essere a partire da gennaio, il che coinciderebbe con il nuovo bilancio?


----------



## kollaps (17 Giugno 2016)

Premetto che sono sempre stato in prima linea a favore della cessione e di campopiano, che tranne qualche sbavatura è sempre stato molto informato (cda, esclusiva, viaggio di galatioto). 
Ora però dovete fare tabula rasa di qualsiasi simpatia o meno.
Anche se avete sposato la "causa campopiano" e vi siete affidati totalmente ad un futuro cinese, chiudendo gli occhi di fronte a qualsiasi altra notizia, è tempo di soppesare i FATTI. 
Sento parlare di carro di qua, carro di là, ma chissenefrega...è ovvio che tutti noi qua vogliamo il bene del Milan, ma su questo non mi pare neanche ci sia bisogno di discutere. 
Al momento, l'unica cosa certa è l'esclusiva concessa da Fininvest, le dichiarazioni di Galatioto ed il suo conseguente viaggio a Milano. 
Detto ciò, io ricordo certe parole di Campopiano e di Berlusconi, cito:
allenatore di primo piano, mercato da almeno 100 milioni ogni anno, benatia primo nome sul mercato, cambio di management, preliminare a metà giugno (poi posticipato) e closing a metà luglio. 
Ora, possiamo stare qua a raccontarci favole per tutta la vita, ma da un giorno all'altro si è passati da una prospettiva del genere a Giampaolo, mercato low cost , galliani al comando, closing almeno a settembre. 
Devo ammettere che molti di voi riescono a commentare argomentando molto bene, ma spesso mancano i fatti... Possiamo anche fidarci tutti di campopiano, ma non può cambiare idea da un giorno all'altro. 
Fino alla visione di fatti certi, io non mi sbilancero' più, non leggero più campopiano né alcun altro giornale... Voglio solo fonti ufficiali. 
Tutto il resto è noia.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Può centrare qualcosa, tra le altre vicende societarie, il fatto che il "vero" mercato cinese potrebbe essere a partire da gennaio, il che coinciderebbe con il nuovo bilancio?



Non c'entra nulla, perchè se il closing sarà a metà agosto, primi di settembre, il mercato estivo sarà chiuso ed il primo mercato disponibile sarà quello di gennaio. Non è che siccome siamo il Milan la FIFA può aprire una sessione di mercato per noi a ottobre per permetterci di far vedere ai tifosi delle altre squadre che i cinesi hanno i soldi.

Pure con questa storia del "mercato di gennaio"...ma chi volete che si muova agennaio...l'anno prossimo sarà l'anno di transizione, magari quest'estate prenderemo du/tre giocatori interessanti, arriveremo in Europa League (che visti gli ultimi anni sarebbe un risultato fantastico), magari a gennaio si prende qualcuno strapagandolo (ricordatevi il mercato del City degli sceicchi), ma nulla di epocale. Se vogliamo vedere i botti, probabilmente, oramai, li vedremo l'anno prossimo...Aspettiamo e vediamo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Può centrare qualcosa, tra le altre vicende societarie, il fatto che il "vero" mercato cinese potrebbe essere a partire da gennaio, il che coinciderebbe con il nuovo bilancio?



Un commento sagace, era ora... bravo! Ma se aveste letto bene il pezzo di Campopiano c'era scritto pure quello... _"con un occhio attento al bilancio"_, della serie i cinesi dicono _"vediamo di non aumentare i buchi in questi due mesi perché ancora non è tutto sotto il nostro controllo e vogliamo comprare una società sana o comunque pressapoco quella sulla quale è stata fatta la due diligence"_.

Ed aggiungo un altro particolare: è tutto nelle mani di Marina. Nell'articolo di Campopiano è scritto anche quello. Silvio le ha dato mandato di verificare tutto fino alla fine e poi di relazionargli per poter dare l'assenso. 

Ultima cosa, su Pellegrini: è un nome che piaceva ad entrambi, vero, ma evidentemente al momento non piace ad entrambi la cifra che richiede.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti, che non sarà di alto livello. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese. Il preliminare prevede delle penali molto salate.
> 
> Sempre secondo Campopiano, la forza economica dei cinesi si potrà vedere solo a gennaio.
> 
> Ancora Campopiano: gli acquisti del Milan saranno concordati da Galliani e da Gancikoff.



Vediamo l'evolversi della situazione e poi valutaremo. Sparare sentenze ora è inutile.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Non capisco, sinceramete, cosa sia preso stamattina a tutti quanti. Mah. Sembra di vedere tanti bambini a cui il papà ha promesso di comprare il gioco "domani" ma che siccome non gli hanno pagato lo stipendio, il papà dice "guarda, puoi aspettare lunedì" e il bambino inizia ad urlare, piangere, grindare e disperarsi dicendo che il papà non gli vuole più bene.
> 
> La pazienza, questa sconosciuta.



Sono giorni che tu scrivi interpretando ogni notizia come ti pare, commentando con sdegno quando vengono riportati slittamenti (intanto il preliminare slitta al dal 15 al 30 giugno, per ora, e il closing da metà luglio a settembre) e sbeffeggiando chi parlava di Giampaolo ("L'allenatore sarà Pellegrini"). Tutto questo con incredibile saccenza, dicendo agli altri di usare il cervello e chiamandoli bambini.

Almeno, evita di dire agli altri quello che dovrebbero pensare e rispettali. Perché a te nessuno è venuto a dire niente.


----------



## Milanista 87 (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Non capisco, sinceramete, cosa sia preso stamattina a tutti quanti. Mah. Sembra di vedere tanti bambini a cui il papà ha promesso di comprare il gioco "domani" ma che siccome non gli hanno pagato lo stipendio, il papà dice "guarda, puoi aspettare lunedì" e il bambino inizia ad urlare, piangere, grindare e disperarsi dicendo che il papà non gli vuole più bene.
> 
> La pazienza, questa sconosciuta.


E intanto cominci a mettere le mani avanti . Ma se fino a prima sostenevi tutte altre cose , pure in questo topic ?
Troppo facile uscirsene così fino a quando fino a qualche ora fa si sostenevano cose completamente diverse
Quando io avevo detto che era una trattativa lunga mi era stato risposto che non era così e che entro fino mese ci sarebbero state solide certezze . Basta guardare i messaggi nei topic per evincere che non dico bugie
La fantomatica clausola con penale a oggi è scritta solo negli articoli , quindi parliamo di aria fritta 
L'aria fritta di Di Stefano degli spifferi e dei sentimenti con sensazioni e l'aria fritta di Campopiano che in un Tweet di Maggio parlava di Emery bloccato con Benatia , fino alle contraddizioni di questa mattina sul mercato ridotto , anzi no ( da Twitter , sempre che non abbia rimosso ) 
Ed è inaccettabile bollare chi critica come mietitore o porta sfiga isterico
I fatti a oggi stanno a zero . Ci sono solo articoli di giornale . 
Io posso dire di essere uscito con Belen , nessuno può sapere se mento o meno non avendo prove 
Qua siamo allo stesso. Ci vogliono fatti certi 
A oggi non ci sono . Mi ricredo solo se ci sarà effettivamente la penale da pagare nel preliminare in caso di mancato raggiungimento 
Questo succede perchè si creano i santini su personaggi che hanno goduto di un credito superiore a che non hanno mostrato che dare notizie veritiere , cambiate o riciclate per settimane ma senza sbilanciarsi e quando lo hanno fatto hanno fatto figure brutte .
Io spero che la trattativa si chiuda , sarà divertente vedere gli arrampicamenti sugli specchi per giustificare una situazione al limite del paradosso logistico


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Un commento sagace, era ora... bravo! Ma se aveste letto bene il pezzo di Campopiano c'era scritto pure quello... _"con un occhio attento al bilancio"_, della serie i cinesi dicono _"vediamo di non aumentare i buchi in questi due mesi perché ancora non è tutto sotto il nostro controllo e vogliamo comprare una società sana o comunque pressapoco quella sulla quale è stata fatta la due diligence"_.
> 
> Ed aggiungo un altro particolare: è tutto nelle mani di Marina. Nell'articolo di Campopiano è scritto anche quello. Silvio le ha dato mandato di verificare tutto fino alla fine e poi di relazionargli per poter dare l'assenso.
> 
> Ultima cosa, su Pellegrini: è un nome che piaceva ad entrambi, vero, ma evidentemente al momento non piace ad entrambi la cifra che richiede.



Beh Felix però c'è da dire che sarebbe l'ennesimo anno da cestinare. Degli investimenti sono necessari, quantomeno per non rendere a Gennaio il lavoro impossibile. Sempre che ci sia la cessione.....


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono sempre stato in prima linea a favore della cessione e di campopiano, che tranne qualche sbavatura è sempre stato molto informato (cda, esclusiva, viaggio di galatioto).
> Ora però dovete fare tabula rasa di qualsiasi simpatia o meno.
> Anche se avete sposato la "causa campopiano" e vi siete affidati totalmente ad un futuro cinese, chiudendo gli occhi di fronte a qualsiasi altra notizia, è tempo di soppesare i FATTI.
> Sento parlare di carro di qua, carro di là, ma chissenefrega...è ovvio che tutti noi qua vogliamo il bene del Milan, ma su questo non mi pare neanche ci sia bisogno di discutere.
> ...



Lo hai detto anche tu: Preliminare metà giugno...closing metà luglio e mercato piffete paffete.

Nel frattempo è successo che Berlusconi è finito in ospedale, il preliminare è slittato a fine giugno ed il closing per ovvi motivi, slitta a fine luglio e dato che siamo in Italia, fine luglio/primi agosto, significa settembre. 

Di Giampaolo nessuno ha ufficializzato nulla, quindi se voi siete diffidenti sulla chiusura della trattativa dovreste essere diffidenti anche sull'allenatore, accusate noi ottimisti di leggere solo le notizie positive, di contr voi leggete solo le notizie negative.

Finora si è solo capito che Campopiano è la "bocca" di qualcuno che cura la trattativa, molti sospetti fanno propendere su Galatioto (o Gacinkoff), tanto che lui è stato il primo a parlare di tutto ciò che si è poi verificato e che poi è finito sui quotidiani e l'ANSA. Quindi Campopiano sa cose che noi non sappiamo. Se Campopiano scrive che Galatioto tornerà qui per firmare entro fine mese, probabilmente lo fa a ragion veduta. Che si sarebbe firmato a fine mese/primi di luglio, lo si è detto già dopo il ricovero di Berlusconi. Ma cavoli, il padre padrone del Milan è in ospedale in fin di vita, che immagine avrebbe dato Fininvest e che immagine avrebbero dato i cinesi se avessero preteso di firmare con Berlusconi in convalescenza?

Per il resto, vai e andatevi a rileggere i giornali di quasi due mesi fa fino ad oggi, è SEMPRE stato scritto che il mercato lo avrebbe seguito Galliani per Fininvest e qualcuno da parte dei cinesi. Non è cambiato NULLA.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh Felix però c'è da dire che sarebbe l'ennesimo anno da cestinare. Degli investimenti sono necessari, quantomeno per non rendere a Gennaio il lavoro impossibile. Sembre che ci sia la cessione.....



Beh, degli investimenti verranno fatti, poco o tanti lo vedremo, ma non ci giochiamo certo tutto in questi due mesi di mercato. Una stagione calcistica la puoi tranquillamente cestinare se questo significa poter ambire a qualcosa di molto meglio negli anni avvenire.
Ripeto: volevamo da anni la cessione, beh, a quanto pare è giunto finalmente il momento. Tutto il resto viene dopo. Ma proprio tutto.

Questo è il mio pensiero. Che capisco il 90% del forum non condivida, ma non me ne preoccupo mica. 
E' normale sia così. Gli ultimi anni hanno esasperato tantissima gente e Ghandi probabilmente se fosse stato milanista, oggi starebbe bestemmiando peggio di un toscano (che usano spesso degli intercalari blasfemi, non per altro)


----------



## The Ripper (17 Giugno 2016)

Vabbé abbiamo capito: ennesima stagione di transizione e ci si rivede il prossimo anno.
Come sono felice.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sono giorni che tu scrivi interpretando ogni notizia come ti pare, commentando con sdegno quando vengono riportati slittamenti (intanto il preliminare slitta al dal 15 al 30 giugno, per ora, e il closing da metà luglio a settembre) e sbeffeggiando chi parlava di Giampaolo ("L'allenatore sarà Pellegrini"). Tutto questo con incredibile saccenza, dicendo agli altri di usare il cervello e chiamandoli bambini.
> 
> Almeno, evita di dire agli altri quello che dovrebbero pensare e rispettali. Perché a te nessuno è venuto a dire niente.



Che il preliminare sarebbe slittato da oggi a fine mese non è notizia di oggi, ma di due settimane fa quasi, quando cioè Berlusconi è stato ricoverato in ospedale. Ho sempre sostenuto e sostengo tuttora, che se Berlusconi non avesse avuto problemi di salute, allora si sarebbe chiuso subito dopo il ballottaggio. Quindi in poche parole, da come la vedo io, si è posticipato il tutto di appena una settimana (non un anno).

Riguardo Pellegrini continuo allo stesso modo a pensarla così, come ho scritto gli allenatori li si può mettere sotto contratto ed il giorno dopo li si può esonerare. Appena sarà chiuso tutto, nulla vieterà ai nuovi proprietari di esonerare Giampaolo e voltare pagina.

Io sono tranquillissimo sul buon esito della trattativa, rispetto pure chi dice che tutto è un teatrino, ma alcuni commenti sono veramente deliranti, alcuni parlano di anni ed anni di futuri insuccessi, solo perchè, purtroppo, si è andati lunghi con la trattativa, e sopratutto, non ho dato del bambino a nessuno, ho scritto che "sembra"...sembrare non è essere  Fino a stamattina TUTTI si era felici e contenti perchè a fine mese si sarebbe arrivati alla firma del preliminare, cosa è cambiato?Sempre fine mese dovremmo aspettare...

Poi se domani Berlusconi dovesse dire "ci ho ripensato non vendo più" ammetterò di aver sbagliato ma continuerò comunque a tifar Milan, non cambierà nulla nella mia vita, dovrò sempre lavorare per campare me e la mia famiglia e pagare le tasse, Milan cinese o Italm-MIlan che sia


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi adesso la serietà di una trattativa si giudicherebbe dal calciomercato svolto in una fase in cui chi compra non è ancora il proprietario e chi vende non è ancora l'ex proprietario? Ma vi rileggete quando scrivete certe cose? Lo volete capire si o no che il Milan si sta giocando il suo futuro a lunghissimo termine e che sulla prossima stagione dovete metterci una bella croce sopra perché non ci sarà modo di mettere subito tutto nelle mani dei cinesi?
> Il mercato di questa estate sarà inevitabilmente un continuo compromesso tra ciò che vorrebbero spendere i cinesi e ciò che vuole spendere Finvest per non rischiare troppo. E non è detto che per Fininvest troppo siano oltre 90-100M. Possono esserlo anche 50M. Il budget, stando a Campopiano, è stato concordato ma ovviamente non ce lo vengono a dire. Lo scopriremo solo quando sarà finita questa finestra temporale che va dal 1 luglio al 31 agosto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i dirigenti, il discorso è ancora più delicato perché fino al closing non se ne possono inserire di nuovi per il solito motivo: se la trattativa dovesse saltare (perché quell'1% dopo la firma del preliminare non si può mai escludere), Fininvest e soprattutto Galliani se lo ritroverebbero sul groppone. I nuovi dirigenti, quindi, verranno nominati quando si insedierà il nuovo CDA.
> ...



allora a maggior ragione se ci sono delle penali, grosse da come si evince, potrebbero spendere tranquillamente almeno 80 mln. Alla fine potrebbero riprenderli se la trattativa dovesse saltare attraverso le penali.


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2016)

Troppo stress, ragazzi..
Qualcuno dovrebbe uscire a mangiarsi un gelato (lampone-cioccolato fondente)


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, degli investimenti verranno fatti, poco o tanti lo vedremo, ma non ci giochiamo certo tutto in questi due mesi di mercato. Una stagione calcistica la puoi tranquillamente cestinare se questo significa poter ambire a qualcosa di molto meglio negli anni avvenire.
> Ripeto: *volevamo da anni la cessione, beh, a quanto pare è giunto finalmente il momento. Tutto il resto viene dopo. Ma proprio tutto.*
> 
> Questo è il mio pensiero. Che capisco il 90% del forum non condivida, ma non me ne preoccupo mica.
> E' normale sia così. Gli ultimi anni hanno esasperato tantissima gente e Ghandi probabilmente se fosse stato milanista, oggi starebbe bestemmiando peggio di un toscano (che usano spesso degli intercalari blasfemi, non per altro)



questo è il passo più importante, ma capisci che finchè non sparisce Galliani....


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Premetto che sono sempre stato in prima linea a favore della cessione e di campopiano, che tranne qualche sbavatura è sempre stato molto informato (cda, esclusiva, viaggio di galatioto).
> Ora però dovete fare tabula rasa di qualsiasi simpatia o meno.
> Anche se avete sposato la "causa campopiano" e vi siete affidati totalmente ad un futuro cinese, chiudendo gli occhi di fronte a qualsiasi altra notizia, è tempo di soppesare i FATTI.
> Sento parlare di carro di qua, carro di là, ma chissenefrega...è ovvio che tutti noi qua vogliamo il bene del Milan, ma su questo non mi pare neanche ci sia bisogno di discutere.
> ...



sottoscrivo. Guardiamo ormai i fatti e non le parole che lasciano il tempo che trovano! Basta pendere dalle labbra di Campopiano, valutiamolo come tutti i giornalisti.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Che il preliminare sarebbe slittato da oggi a fine mese non è notizia di oggi, ma di due settimane fa quasi, quando cioè Berlusconi è stato ricoverato in ospedale. Ho sempre sostenuto e sostengo tuttora, che se Berlusconi non avesse avuto problemi di salute, allora si sarebbe chiuso subito dopo il ballottaggio. Quindi in poche parole, da come la vedo io, si è posticipato il tutto di appena una settimana (non un anno).
> 
> Riguardo Pellegrini continuo allo stesso modo a pensarla così, come ho scritto gli allenatori li si può mettere sotto contratto ed il giorno dopo li si può esonerare. Appena sarà chiuso tutto, nulla vieterà ai nuovi proprietari di esonerare Giampaolo e voltare pagina.
> 
> ...



Mi spieghi una cosa, perché si passa da Emery a Giampaolo? tra questi due categorie di allenatori ce ne stanno altri 300!!!!
se il mercato è concordato in attesa della cessione, che sembra una formalità ( quanto in realtà ancora non sappiamo nemmeno se firma il presunto preliminare), come mai non si prende ALMENO un allenatore buono? che non deve per forza essere Pellegrini ( che tanto buono non è xD) ma nemmeno Broccolo o Giampaolo.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> allora a maggior ragione se ci sono delle penali, grosse da come si evince, potrebbero spendere tranquillamente almeno 80 mln. Alla fine potrebbero riprenderli se la trattativa dovesse saltare attraverso le penali.



Il preliminare non è stato ancora firmato, quidni non si conosce l'ammontare delle penali e già si pensa a come spendere l'eventuale penale...

Poi vabbè, dimenticate che il problema nelle campagne acquisti, non sono i soldi del cartellino, quelli bene o male si trovano sempre, il problema nelle campagne acquisti è trovare i soldi degli stipendi. Perchè magari puoi anche trovare 60 milioni di euro per andare dal PSG e dire "dateci Verratti" (nome a caso), ma poi per Verratti, servono almeno 6 milioni l'anno per 5 anni (che fanno altri 60 milioni)...in poche parole, se la penale fosse 80, Fininvest potrebbe spendere 80 milioni di euro sul mercato di soli cartellini, manon sarebbe preoccupata, a Fininvest preoccupano i contratti di quegli 80 milioni spesi (che da soli valgono 15/20 milioni l'anno), che potrebbero ammontare a 35/40 milioni l'anno di costi in più...perchè poi, dovesse saltare la trattativa, allora sì che si finirebbe per fallire. I cinesi a quel punto potrebbero benissimo pagare la penale, lasciare a Fininvest l'ennesimo bilancio da ripianare con perdita mostruosa, rischiare il fallimento e rilevar eil club nelle aule di tribunale a 2 soldi.

In poche parole, non dimenticate il discorso degli stipendi.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi una cosa, perché si passa da Emery a Giampaolo? tra questi due categorie di allenatori ce ne stanno altri 300!!!!
> se il mercato è concordato in attesa della cessione, che sembra una formalità ( quanto in realtà ancora non sappiamo nemmeno se firma il presunto preliminare), come mai non si prende ALMENO un allenatore buono???



è questo che fa imbestialire, Galliani ce la mena con sto fallito da almeno 2 mesi, e porca miseria guarda se è riuscito a prenderlo davvero... io qui vedo soltanto un altra vittoria di Galliani e un altra nostra sconfitta ... questo con la cessione ancora in "bilico", in bilico nel senso che ancora non si sa con certezza se cederanno... siamo passati dai sogni a Galliani vince ancora... beh, magari sono io a vederla nera


----------



## ilcondompelato (17 Giugno 2016)

cmq basteranno 15 giorni termine ultimo per il closing.
se questo verrà stipulato con penali pesanti, allora vorrà dire che di pagliacciata non si tratta, diversamente se questo accordo verra sottoscritto con penali ridicole se non nulle, allora sarà un bee 2.0.
strano che i cinesi con tutte le buone intenzioni di spesa non abbiano spinto per avere almeno un grande tecnico a cui dare continuita il prox anno.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Mi spieghi una cosa, perché si passa da Emery a Giampaolo? tra questi due categorie di allenatori ce ne stanno altri 300!!!!
> se il mercato è concordato in attesa della cessione, che sembra una formalità ( quanto in realtà ancora non sappiamo nemmeno se firma il presunto preliminare), come mai non si prende ALMENO un allenatore buono? che non deve per forza essere Pellegrini ( che tanto buono non è xD) ma nemmeno Broccolo o Giampaolo.



Quand'è che si è passato da Emery a Giampaolo...ripeto, Giampaolo è stato ufficializzato? Da come ho capito leggendo Campopiano, questi non ha detto "Giampaolo sarà l'allenatore del Milan" ma come me, ha cercato di dare una spiegazione logica al perchè si parla tanto di Giampaolo, tradotto: visto che il mercato sarà condiviso, forse Fininvest non vuole impegnarsi troppo. Ma da qui a dire NO a Pellegrini sì a Giampaolo ce ne passa eh  Bravi avvocati e bravi procuratori, possono sempre proporre un biennale a Pellegrini e contestualmente la cordata può impegnarsi a pagare la differenza dell'ingaggio che passa tra Giampaolo e Pellegrini in caso di naufragio della trattativa. Io ho dato la mia ipotesi sul perchè arriverà Pellegrini e nel caso dovesse arrivare Giampaolo ho tentato di dare una spiegazione. Non ho detto "e' così perchè lo dico io" 

Io finchè non vedrò nero s bianco, continuero a dare la mia interptetazione dei fatti. Di sicuro però non mi farò prendere dall'isterismo


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Il preliminare non è stato ancora firmato, quidni non si conosce l'ammontare delle penali e già si pensa a come spendere l'eventuale penale...
> 
> Poi vabbè, dimenticate che il problema nelle campagne acquisti, non sono i soldi del cartellino, quelli bene o male si trovano sempre, il problema nelle campagne acquisti è trovare i soldi degli stipendi. Perchè magari puoi anche trovare 60 milioni di euro per andare dal PSG e dire "dateci Verratti" (nome a caso), ma poi per Verratti, servono almeno 6 milioni l'anno per 5 anni (che fanno altri 60 milioni)...in poche parole, se la penale fosse 80, Fininvest potrebbe spendere 80 milioni di euro sul mercato di soli cartellini, manon sarebbe preoccupata, a Fininvest preoccupano i contratti di quegli 80 milioni spesi (che da soli valgono 15/20 milioni l'anno), che potrebbero ammontare a 35/40 milioni l'anno di costi in più...perchè poi, dovesse saltare la trattativa, allora sì che si finirebbe per fallire. I cinesi a quel punto potrebbero benissimo pagare la penale, lasciare a Fininvest l'ennesimo bilancio da ripianare con perdita mostruosa, rischiare il fallimento e rilevar eil club nelle aule di tribunale a 2 soldi.
> 
> In poche parole, non dimenticate il discorso degli stipendi.



Stai volando di fantasia e di brutto! 
A parte che non si è mai visto tranne nel caso di pagamenti di clausole rescissorie che i soldi del mercato per un giocatore vadano tutti a bilancio, vanno divisi nei vari anni di contratto, considerando l'ammortamento. Ergo se per caso spendi 60 mln per verratti più 6 mln di ingaggio all'anno per 4 anni significa operazione da 108 mln complessivi da dividere per 4 anni, ergo 27 mln l'anno. 
Detto questo non chiede nessuno i botti di capodanno, ma quanto meno un allenatore decente con cui si possano costruire le basi quest'anno e l'anno prossimo inserire i vari tasselli. Questo si che allora farebbe capire che si va sul serio per la cessione!!


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> è questo che fa imbestialire, Galliani ce la mena con sto fallito da almeno 2 mesi, e porca miseria guarda se è riuscito a prenderlo davvero... io qui vedo soltanto un altra vittoria di Galliani e un altra nostra sconfitta ... questo con la cessione ancora in "bilico", in bilico nel senso che ancora non si sa con certezza se cederanno... siamo passati dai sogni a Galliani vince ancora... beh, magari sono io a vederla nera



Ma quando è stato preso?E' stato ufficializzato e me lo sono perso?


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Quand'è che si è passato da Emery a Giampaolo...ripeto, Giampaolo è stato ufficializzato? Da come ho capito leggendo Campopiano, questi non ha detto "Giampaolo sarà l'allenatore del Milan" ma come me, ha cercato di dare una spiegazione logica al perchè si parla tanto di Giampaolo, tradotto: visto che il mercato sarà condiviso, forse Fininvest non vuole impegnarsi troppo. Ma da qui a dire NO a Pellegrini sì a Giampaolo ce ne passa eh  Bravi avvocati e bravi procuratori, possono sempre proporre un biennale a Pellegrini e contestualmente la cordata può impegnarsi a pagare la differenza dell'ingaggio che passa tra Giampaolo e Pellegrini in caso di naufragio della trattativa. Io ho dato la mia ipotesi sul perchè arriverà Pellegrini e nel caso dovesse arrivare Giampaolo ho tentato di dare una spiegazione. Non ho detto "e' così perchè lo dico io"
> 
> Io finchè non vedrò nero s bianco, continuero a dare la mia interptetazione dei fatti. Di sicuro però non mi farò prendere dall'isterismo



mi dispiace ma stai solo cercando scuse per vederci un barlume di speranza. Per carità fai bene...ma io non la vedo così.
Comunque vediamo e aspettiamo chi sarà l'allenatore, da lì indubbiamente capiremo molto.
Se tiene Broccolo o prendono Giampaolo alla cessione ci credo zero.
Viceversa prendere un allenatore preparato, anche giovane ( che so un De boer) ma su cui si punti pure per l'anno prossimo in modo da costruire le basi già da quest'anno allora sarebbe un bel segnale.


----------



## wfiesso (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ma quando è stato preso?E' stato ufficializzato e me lo sono perso?



guarda, come per emery e pellegrini ti dico "aspetto l'ufficialità", ma pare chiaro che sarà lui o brocchi il prossimo allenatore


----------



## Trumpusconi (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Visto l'andazzo dei commenti aggiungo solo una cosa: parecchia dovrà ricredersi a tempo debito. E ovviamente mi aspetto che alla firma del preliminare rimarremo in pochi a sbocciare



Che scendano re.

Più spazio per noi 

Comunque alla fine la mia supposizione non era così campata per aria,anzi!


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Stai volando di fantasia e di brutto!
> A parte che non si è mai visto tranne nel caso di pagamenti di clausole rescissorie che i soldi del mercato per un giocatore vadano tutti a bilancio, vanno divisi nei vari anni di contratto, considerando l'ammortamento. Ergo se per caso spendi 60 mln per verratti più 6 mln di ingaggio all'anno per 4 anni significa operazione da 108 mln complessivi da dividere per 4 anni, ergo 27 mln l'anno.
> Detto questo non chiede nessuno i botti di capodanno, ma quanto meno un allenatore decente con cui si possano costruire le basi quest'anno e l'anno prossimo inserire i vari tasselli. Questo si che allora farebbe capire che si va sul serio per la cessione!!



Guarda che so benissimo come funzionao gli ammortamenti dei contratti nelle squadre di calcio, visto il lavoro che faccio, credo di aver scritto in maniera corretta il tutto  Rileggi bene

Sull'allenatore decente, si discuterà quando verrà annunciato l'allenatore, così come si parlerà della trattativa farlocca quando il 1 luglio non sarà stato firmato ancora il preliminare. Fino all'annuncio dell'allenatore, o fino alla mancata firma entro il 30 giugno, chi si fascia la testa, sta solo sprecando tempo ed energie nervose  E' quello che cerco di spiegare e forse alle volte eccedo nei toni. Che si sarebbe arrivato a fine mese, lo ripeto di nuovo, lo si sa da 15 giorni quasi e comunque parliamo di un rinvio di 7 giorni eh, visto che anche con Berlusconi in salute, si sarebbe chiuso il tutto tra il 20 ed il 22 giugno (dopo i ballottaggi).


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Guarda che so benissimo come funzionao gli ammortamenti dei contratti nelle squadre di calcio, visto il lavoro che faccio, credo di aver scritto in maniera corretta il tutto  Rileggi bene
> 
> Sull'allenatore decente, si discuterà quando verrà annunciato l'allenatore, così come si parlerà della trattativa farlocca quando il 1 luglio non sarà stato firmato ancora il preliminare. Fino all'annuncio dell'allenatore, o fino alla mancata firma entro il 30 giugno, chi si fascia la testa, sta solo sprecando tempo ed energie nervose  E' quello che cerco di spiegare e forse alle volte eccedo nei toni. Che si sarebbe arrivato a fine mese, lo ripeto di nuovo, lo si sa da 15 giorni quasi e comunque parliamo di un rinvio di 7 giorni eh, visto che anche con Berlusconi in salute, si sarebbe chiuso il tutto tra il 20 ed il 22 giugno (dopo i ballottaggi).



infatti aspettiamo la scelta dell'allenatore e poi vediamo. Detto questo per il closing Campopiano ( che da tutti viene visto come Dio in terra) disse esplicitamente un mese per il closing, intorno a metà luglio. Adesso siamo passati a settembre, se tutto va bene.


----------



## naliM77 (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> infatti aspettiamo la scelta dell'allenatore e poi vediamo. Detto questo per il closing Campopiano ( che da tutti viene visto come Dio in terra) disse esplicitamente un mese per il closing, intorno a metà luglio. Adesso siamo passati a settembre, se tutto va bene.



Siamo passati a settembre perchè, dando per buono "un mese per il closing dopo la firma del preliminare" e dando il preliminare firmato al più tardi il 30 giugno, se aggiungi un mese siamo al 31 luglio, metti che a qualcuno viene un raffreddore, si sposta tutto ad agosto, dato che siamo in Italia dove anche Equitalia ed i Tribunali vanno in ferie (ed è tutto dire), settembre diventa improvvisamente la prima data utile. Non ci vedo nulla di male e non ci vedo nessuna dietrologia. 

In poche parole, turatevi il naso e respirate/respiriamo fino al 30 giugno, lì tutto sarà più chiaro. Dovesse esserci l'ennesimo rinvio (che non sia giustificato dal peggioramento delle condizioni di salute di Berlusconi, che vi ricordo non è ancora fuori pericolo altrimenti sarebbe tornato a casa),a llora anche io inizierò ad essere diffidente, ma fino al 30 giugno, sarò tra gli strenui sostenitori della trattativa


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

*Ancora Campopiano: "I cinesi spenderanno i soldi che Fininvest sarà in grado di sopportare. E comunque non credo che sarà un mercato banale..."*


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "I cinesi spenderanno i soldi che Fininvest sarà in grado di sopportare. E comunque non credo che sarà un mercato banale..."*



Vedremo.......


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Siamo passati a settembre perchè, dando per buono "un mese per il closing dopo la firma del preliminare" e dando il preliminare firmato al più tardi il 30 giugno, se aggiungi un mese siamo al 31 luglio, metti che a qualcuno viene un raffreddore, si sposta tutto ad agosto, dato che siamo in Italia dove anche Equitalia ed i Tribunali vanno in ferie (ed è tutto dire), settembre diventa improvvisamente la prima data utile. Non ci vedo nulla di male e non ci vedo nessuna dietrologia.
> 
> In poche parole, turatevi il naso e respirate/respiriamo fino al 30 giugno, lì tutto sarà più chiaro. Dovesse esserci l'ennesimo rinvio (che non sia giustificato dal peggioramento delle condizioni di salute di Berlusconi, che vi ricordo non è ancora fuori pericolo altrimenti sarebbe tornato a casa),a llora anche io inizierò ad essere diffidente, ma fino al 30 giugno, sarò tra gli strenui sostenitori della trattativa



Visto che non ho tempo di leggere 2000 post di chiacchere su rinvii,penali,preliminari,ecc,
volevo chiedere a te che conosci la trattativa meglio di tutti se Galliani e confermato al suo
posto e farà lui il mercato per la prossima stagione? ..ti ringrazio per la risposta in anticipo.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi adesso la serietà di una trattativa si giudicherebbe dal calciomercato svolto in una fase in cui chi compra non è ancora il proprietario e chi vende non è ancora l'ex proprietario? Ma vi rileggete quando scrivete certe cose? Lo volete capire si o no che il Milan si sta giocando il suo futuro a lunghissimo termine e che sulla prossima stagione dovete metterci una bella croce sopra perché non ci sarà modo di mettere subito tutto nelle mani dei cinesi?
> Il mercato di questa estate sarà inevitabilmente un continuo compromesso tra ciò che vorrebbero spendere i cinesi e ciò che vuole spendere Finvest per non rischiare troppo. E non è detto che per Fininvest troppo siano oltre 90-100M. Possono esserlo anche 50M. Il budget, stando a Campopiano, è stato concordato ma ovviamente non ce lo vengono a dire. Lo scopriremo solo quando sarà finita questa finestra temporale che va dal 1 luglio al 31 agosto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i dirigenti, il discorso è ancora più delicato perché fino al closing non se ne possono inserire di nuovi per il solito motivo: se la trattativa dovesse saltare (perché quell'1% dopo la firma del preliminare non si può mai escludere), Fininvest e soprattutto Galliani se lo ritroverebbero sul groppone. I nuovi dirigenti, quindi, verranno nominati quando si insedierà il nuovo CDA.
> ...



Dunque se hanno paura di affiancare persone cinesi a Galliani, se hanno paura di prendere un buon allenatore, di fare un buon mercato...è perchè il closing non è certo giusto?

Perchè altrimenti la cosa non mi torna..


----------



## ilcondompelato (17 Giugno 2016)

cmq solo da noi si vedono trattative o pretese da parte di Berlusconi nel voler fortemente confermare il feticcio amico suo.
nell inter ne moratti ne thohir hanno avuto da ridire o pretendere 
qui invece Berlusconi pretende pure di gestire soldi non suoi, oltre alla conferma dei feticci di sua fiducia nelle poltrone che contano


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

naliM77 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, fate un respiro profondo, contate fino a 10 e iniziate ad usare il cervello.
> 
> Ieri (*non tre anni fa*), Campopiano scriveva che il Preliminare sarebbe stato firmato entro fine mese e che Galatioto sarebbe tornato a Milano, prevedibilmente tra il 27 e il 29 giugno e tutti voi eravate euforici, sprizzavate gioia da tutti i pori. Cosa è cambiato da ieri?
> 
> ...


Si parla di 45/60 giorni, quindi oltre il 30 Luglio (sempre se il 30 Giugno firmano questo, banale, preliminare).

Poi figuriamoci se non ci saranno rinvii a questi 45/60 giorni dai..


----------



## Coripra (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mi dispiace ma stai solo cercando scuse per vederci un barlume di speranza. Per carità fai bene...ma io non la vedo così.
> Comunque vediamo e aspettiamo chi sarà l'allenatore, da lì indubbiamente capiremo molto.
> Se tiene Broccolo o prendono Giampaolo alla cessione ci credo zero.
> Viceversa prendere un allenatore preparato, anche giovane ( che so un De boer) ma su cui si punti pure per l'anno prossimo in modo da costruire le basi già da quest'anno allora sarebbe un bel segnale.



Io alla cessione o alla non cessione a questo punto ci crederò solo quando sarà comunicato ufficialmente.
Ora di starmi a fare menate in un senso o nell'altro per i prossimi mesi ne ho piene le scatole.
Se volete (non tu in particolare, sia chiaro!) farvi del male e spaccare il classico "capello in quattro" e scannarvi (oltretutto fra "amici di tifo") solo per poter dire "avevo ragione io e tu avevi torto" fate pure.
Per quanto riguarda il mercato, lascio a voi competenti il giudicare cosa accadrà nella realtà quando accadrà.
Bon voyage... ci vediamo sul traguardo (voi pedalate, io prendo la moto e vi aspetto per applaudirvi)


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi mi sono affacciato diverse volte durante la giornata a leggere i commenti e trovo questa situazione di isterismo assurda.

Voi non immaginate quanto dobbiamo esser felici che dall'incontro di Fininvest non sia trapelato nulla.

Nel mese di giugno ci sono state in Italia già 3 acquisizioni importanti: 

_- Italia Online controllata da Naguib Sawiris, società appartenente a un magnate egiziano, ha acquisito la storica azienda SEAT Pagine Gialle. La notizia è stata data in maniera immediata con l'accordo firmato, il completamento della "fusione" societaria avrà fine a inizio settembre.

- L'Inter è stata acquisita dal Suning. I roomors sono durati 3 giorni circa rispetto alle firme, del nuovo asset ancora non sappiamo nulla.

- Sisal è stata acquisita dal fondo CVC per 1.1mld. La prima notizia si era sentita a inizio aprile, l'annuncio è avvenuto a fine maggio. Ancora non è successo nulla di significativo nel management.

- Notizia degli ultimi giorni: Microsoft acquista Linkedin per 26b di dollari. Non si era saputo nulla fino all'annuncio da parte di Microsoft._


Questo silenzio è d'oro!!!!!!! 


PS: Su Campopiano, è vero ci ha preso su tutto fino a ora, tranne sul mercato. Ha cambiato più volta idea su investimenti, nomi, gestione. La sua fonte (Galatioto verrebbe da supporre) non passa quelle info.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dunque se hanno paura di affiancare persone cinesi a Galliani, se hanno paura di prendere un buon allenatore, di fare un buon mercato...è perchè il closing non è certo giusto?
> 
> Perchè altrimenti la cosa non mi torna..



Leggiti l'ultimo aggiornamento di Campopiano. In questo lasso di tempo i cinesi arriveranno fino dove Fininvest vuole spingersi (=mercato concordato; =compromessi). Poi, dopo il closing, i cinesi faranno ciò che gli pare. Su Galliani lì non è paura, ma mancanza di potere esecutivo visto che non possono rimuoverlo non essendo i nuovi proprietari. Ma ogni sua scelta dovrà essere condivisa a quanto pare da Gancikoff che a sua volta non sappiamo con chi parlerà.

Come ho detto nessuno può dire con certezza che si farà il closing anche dopo il preliminare. Le possibilità per me sono del 99%, anche e soprattutto viste le penali salate, la portata dell'affare, la presenza di Zio Sal, e tante altre cose. Ma evidentemente dopo quanto accaduto con Bee, Fininvest vuole andarci in maniera molto più cauta, non dando nulla per scontato. E non esponendosi nuovamente prima del closing. Questo non perché la cordata non sia seria (a quanto pare la lista li soddisfa in pieno e ci sono pure tutte le garanzie) ma perché come si dice "verba volant, scripta manent". In questo caso il preliminare non è proprio una parola, ma non è manco un definitivo.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora Campopiano: "I cinesi spenderanno i soldi che Fininvest sarà in grado di sopportare. E comunque non credo che sarà un mercato banale..."*



Calcolando gli oltre 100 mln spesi lo scorso anno (di più viste le porcate di Galliani...per assurdo Ely un altro pò è stato il più pagato..), calcolando l'enorme buco di bilancio di quest'anno...sicuramente saranno meno di 100 milioni se è Fininvest che deve finanziare il mercato (proprio come l'anno scorso quando c'era Bee..)


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Leggiti l'ultimo aggiornamento di Campopiano. In questo lasso di tempo i cinesi arriveranno fino dove Fininvest vuole spingersi (=mercato concordato; =compromessi). Poi, dopo il closing, i cinesi faranno ciò che gli pare. Su Galliani lì non è paura, ma mancanza di potere esecutivo visto che non possono rimuoverlo non essendo i nuovi proprietari. Ma ogni sua scelta dovrà essere condivisa a quanto pare da Gancikoff che a sua volta non sappiamo con chi parlerà.
> 
> Come ho detto nessuno può dire con certezza che si farà il closing anche dopo il preliminare. Le possibilità per me sono del 99%, anche e soprattutto viste le penali salate, la portata dell'affare, la presenza di Zio Sal, e tante altre cose. Ma evidentemente dopo quanto accaduto con Bee, Fininvest vuole andarci in maniera molto più cauta, non dando nulla per scontato. E non esponendosi nuovamente prima del closing. Questo non perché la cordata non sia seria (a quanto pare la lista li soddisfa in pieno e ci sono pure tutte le garanzie) ma perché come si dice "verba volant, scripta manent". In questo caso il preliminare non è proprio una parola, ma non è manco un definitivo.



Non te la prendere...ma voglio chiederti ancora: questo Gancikoff secondo me ne capisce di calcio? Di calciatore? Di rifare una squadra? Secondo te in questo periodo di "comando di Galliani", Gancikoff contatterà un eventuale futuro DS del Milan (ad esempio Pradè) per farsi consigliare sul mercato? Io ho il timore che penderanno dalle labbra di Galliani visto che i soldi saranno di Fininvest...

Altra cosa: la certezza delle penali è che l'ha detto Campopiano? A quanto ammontano? Ricordo che Berlusconi pagherà 35 mln di euro di penale per la questione stadio..


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non te la prendere...ma voglio chiederti ancora: questo Gancikoff secondo me ne capisce di calcio? Di calciatore? Di rifare una squadra? Secondo te in questo periodo di "comando di Galliani", Gancikoff contatterà un eventuale futuro DS del Milan (ad esempio Pradè) per farsi consigliare sul mercato? Io ho il timore che penderanno dalle labbra di Galliani visto che i soldi saranno di Fininvest...
> 
> Altra cosa: la certezza delle penali è che l'ha detto Campopiano? A quanto ammontano? Ricordo che Berlusconi pagherà 35 mln di euro di penale per la questione stadio..



Posto che Gancicoff non è infallibile, sopratutto nelle sue precedenti esperienze nel calcio italiano tutte fallite, la brravura di un Manager si vede dalla capacità di scegliere i suoi collaboratori. Un Manager folle farebbe il mercato del Milan, un manager saggio si affida a un DS


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Posto che Gancicoff non è infallibile, sopratutto nelle sue precedenti esperienze nel calcio italiano tutte fallite, la brravura di un Manager si vede dalla capacità di scegliere i suoi collaboratori. Un Manager folle farebbe il mercato del Milan, un manager saggio si affida a un DS



che però non c'è


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che però non c'è



che però pagherà per la consulenza o metterà lì appena insediato. E' così che funziona ragazzi.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> che però pagherà per la consulenza o metterà lì appena insediato. E' così che funziona ragazzi.



che però doveva essere Monchi ma sta andando insieme ad Emery al Psg. Direi che si può dire tutto e niente in questo momento  Non sappiamo la verità.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Beh, degli investimenti verranno fatti, poco o tanti lo vedremo, ma non ci giochiamo certo tutto in questi due mesi di mercato. Una stagione calcistica la puoi tranquillamente cestinare se questo significa poter ambire a qualcosa di molto meglio negli anni avvenire.
> Ripeto: volevamo da anni la cessione, beh, a quanto pare è giunto finalmente il momento. Tutto il resto viene dopo. Ma proprio tutto.
> 
> Questo è il mio pensiero. Che capisco il 90% del forum non condivida, ma non me ne preoccupo mica.
> E' normale sia così. Gli ultimi anni hanno esasperato tantissima gente e Ghandi probabilmente se fosse stato milanista, oggi starebbe bestemmiando peggio di un toscano (che usano spesso degli intercalari blasfemi, non per altro)



Concordo su tutto.

Ma attenzione, ciccare la prossima stagione significa rovinarsi almeno 2-3 anni nuovamente, non solo la prossima.

Quindi interesse di tutti tornare in CL da subitissimo.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> che però pagherà per la consulenza o metterà lì appena insediato. E' così che funziona ragazzi.



Se si ingaggia Giampaolo, però, mi sa che Gancikoff ha scelto Maiorino come DS da consultare.
La Lazio ancora deve chiudere per Bielsa. Non ci vorrebbe niente a contattarlo. Quello sarebbe un profilo perfetto per cominciare a buttare le basi di un progetto.
Giampaolo invece è una scommessa, quasi a perdere, che dopo le ultime stagioni non ci possiamo permettere.

E Giampaolo non è un nome "esterno". E' il nuovo pupillo di Berlusconi e Galliani, su consiglio di Sacchi. Questo per loro stessa ammissione.
L'ingaggio di Giampaolo (se avviene) mi sembrerebbe un segnale evidente che la nuova proprietà non avrà ancora voce in capitolo.


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che però doveva essere Monchi ma sta andando insieme ad Emery al Psg. Direi che si può dire tutto e niente in questo momento  Non sappiamo la verità.



ma non possiamo sapere i nomi suvvia. Monchi è un nome tirato fuori dai giornali, che di questa storia sanno poco o nulla e sopratutto che con questa storia vendono copie. Pensate al Corriere: Fedele, Guadagno e Campopiano. 3 giornalisti che scrivono cose diverse.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se si ingaggia Giampaolo, però, mi sa che Gancikoff ha scelto Maiorino come DS da consultare.
> La Lazio ancora deve chiudere per Bielsa. Non ci vorrebbe niente a contattarlo. Quello sarebbe un profilo perfetto per cominciare a buttare le basi di un progetto.
> Giampaolo invece è una scommessa, quasi a perdere, che dopo le ultime stagioni non ci possiamo permettere.
> 
> ...



quoto.


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Se si ingaggia Giampaolo, però, mi sa che Gancikoff ha scelto Maiorino come DS da consultare.
> La Lazio ancora deve chiudere per Bielsa. Non ci vorrebbe niente a contattarlo. Quello sarebbe un profilo perfetto per cominciare a buttare le basi di un progetto.
> Giampaolo invece è una scommessa, quasi a perdere, che dopo le ultime stagioni non ci possiamo permettere.
> 
> ...



Caro, non è possibile sia stato scelto Maiorino e sai perché? Perché Maiorino non è un DS, è sempre stato a capo mi pare della struttura giovanile del Milan facendo una carriera molto rapida e poi Galliani lo ha messo li come suo braccio. 

In un cambio di management, anche con una acquisizione al 100%, non avviene un ricambio totale di tutta la forza lavoro, non è che licenziano tutti. Ma a meno di "accordi di vendita" la cosa che cambiano è tutta la struttura del top management. Il DS in una società di calcio fa parte del Top Management.


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Caro, non è possibile sia stato scelto Maiorino e sai perché? Perché Maiorino non è un DS, è sempre stato a capo mi pare della struttura giovanile del Milan facendo una carriera molto rapida e poi Galliani lo ha messo li come suo braccio.
> 
> In un cambio di management, anche con una acquisizione al 100%, non avviene un ricambio totale di tutta la forza lavoro, non è che licenziano tutti. Ma a meno di "accordi di vendita" la cosa che cambiano è tutta la struttura del top management. Il DS in una società di calcio fa parte del Top Management.



ovviamente scherzavo quando parlavo di Maiorino 

Il senso di quello che dicevo sta nell'ultima cosa che ho scritto. Che dubito i nuovi dirigenti avranno voce in capitolo sulle scelte di questo mercato. E l'ingaggio di un allenatore come Giampaolo penso ne sia una prova evidente.


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> ovviamente scherzavo quando parlavo di Maiorino
> 
> Il senso di quello che dicevo sta nell'ultima cosa che ho scritto. Che dubito i nuovi dirigenti avranno voce in capitolo sulle scelte di questo mercato. E l'ingaggio di un allenatore come Giampaolo penso ne sia una prova evidente.



Se la nuova proprietà non avrà voce in capitolo per questione di tempistiche allora sarà un mercato magrissimo. Nessuno spende soldi senza sapere come li spende. In nessun ambito. 

Tuttavia, il ruolo di Galatioto non si limita alla chiusura dell'acquisizione, ma anche alla costruzione di un piano finanziario e di un assetto societario atto a raggiungere degli obiettivi in un tempo stimato. Quelle che per noi sono parole, per loro sono numeri. 
E sanno benissimo chi deve farli quei numeri.


----------



## VonVittel (17 Giugno 2016)

E con questo ci vediamo l'anno prossimo. Pagliacciata


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Se la nuova proprietà non avrà voce in capitolo per questione di tempistiche allora sarà un mercato magrissimo. Nessuno spende soldi senza sapere come li spende. In nessun ambito.
> 
> Tuttavia, il ruolo di Galatioto non si limita alla chiusura dell'acquisizione, ma anche alla costruzione di un piano finanziario e di un assetto societario atto a raggiungere degli obiettivi in un tempo stimato. Quelle che per noi sono parole, per loro sono numeri.
> E sanno benissimo chi deve farli quei numeri.



Infatti negli ultimi giorni le cose più positive le ho lette da La Scala, che era convinto che i nuovi proprietari fossero consapevoli dell'inadeguatezza dell'attuale management (come dici tu).


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2016)

ok allora aspettiamo con fiducia questo 30 giugno per il preliminare...perlomeno io più di li non aspetterò

però attenzione: se ci saranno davvero queste penali dovranno essere ALMENO di 100 milioni MINIMO...se fossero tipo 30 milioni allora scordatevi di poter dire che è fatta di sicuro al 99%


----------



## The P (17 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti negli ultimi giorni le cose più positive le ho lette da La Scala, che era convinto che i nuovi proprietari fossero consapevoli dell'inadeguatezza dell'attuale management (come dici tu).



Ecco, La Scala. Uno di cui fidarsi 

(che ovviamente ha detto che i giornalisti non sanno nulla e che non può dire niente).


----------



## fra29 (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Quindi adesso la serietà di una trattativa si giudicherebbe dal calciomercato svolto in una fase in cui chi compra non è ancora il proprietario e chi vende non è ancora l'ex proprietario? Ma vi rileggete quando scrivete certe cose? Lo volete capire si o no che il Milan si sta giocando il suo futuro a lunghissimo termine e che sulla prossima stagione dovete metterci una bella croce sopra perché non ci sarà modo di mettere subito tutto nelle mani dei cinesi?
> Il mercato di questa estate sarà inevitabilmente un continuo compromesso tra ciò che vorrebbero spendere i cinesi e ciò che vuole spendere Finvest per non rischiare troppo. E non è detto che per Fininvest troppo siano oltre 90-100M. Possono esserlo anche 50M. Il budget, stando a Campopiano, è stato concordato ma ovviamente non ce lo vengono a dire. Lo scopriremo solo quando sarà finita questa finestra temporale che va dal 1 luglio al 31 agosto.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda i dirigenti, il discorso è ancora più delicato perché fino al closing non se ne possono inserire di nuovi per il solito motivo: se la trattativa dovesse saltare (perché quell'1% dopo la firma del preliminare non si può mai escludere), Fininvest e soprattutto Galliani se lo ritroverebbero sul groppone. I nuovi dirigenti, quindi, verranno nominati quando si insedierà il nuovo CDA.
> ...



Cioè @re che ho detto di male? 
Se a settembre, nonostante l'interregno cino-italiano, ti trovi in squadra Giampaolo, Pavoletti, Ranocchia e Giaccherini ti sentiresti davvero tranquillo? 
Io ho dett che va bene la condivisione, va bene non esporsi troppo (sia per i cinesi sia per Fininvest) ma puoi fare un mercato oculato, lungimirante e low-cost senza per forza varare #italmilan.
Se così fosse, io penso che la cessione sia fuffa oppure, peggio ancora, un modo per riportare i soldi in italia..


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2016)

nel frattempo a quanto pare Ordine dice che si firmerà il preliminare...e che per il mercato ci sono piani che scatteranno quando ci sarà il passaggio definitivo!

detto da Ordine fa molto ben sperare direi....


----------



## mabadi (17 Giugno 2016)

se io fossi uno dei compratori metterei in giro questa voce per non far lievitare il cartellino dei giocatori....


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> nel frattempo a quanto pare Ordine dice che si firmerà il preliminare...e che per il mercato ci sono piani che scatteranno quando ci sarà il passaggio definitivo!
> 
> detto da Ordine fa molto ben sperare direi....



Quindi 0 mercato quest'anno?

Mi andrebbe bene, almeno il pelato non fa danni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quindi 0 mercato quest'anno?
> 
> Mi andrebbe bene, almeno il pelato non fa danni.



Mettiamola così: dato che tutto sarà concordato ma Fininvest a quanto pare non si esporrà più di tanto... fino al closing non potremo sognare ma almeno le porcate di chi sappiamo noi saranno tenute sotto controllo.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: dato che tutto sarà concordato ma Fininvest a quanto pare non si esporrà più di tanto... fino al closing non potremo sognare ma almeno le porcate di chi sappiamo noi saranno tenute sotto controllo.



Uno scenario che accetterei molto.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mi sono affacciato diverse volte durante la giornata a leggere i commenti e trovo questa situazione di isterismo assurda.
> 
> Voi non immaginate quanto dobbiamo esser felici che dall'incontro di Fininvest non sia trapelato nulla.
> 
> ...



Si il silenzio è d' oro però queste trattative loro le hanno chiuse e i compratori
si conoscono.. noi dopo 2 anni di trattative siamo ancora qui imballati con una
cordata cinese fantasma e con Galliani ben pronto a rovinare la prossima stagione.
Direi che oltre al silenzio sia giunta l' ora di passare ai fatti..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2016)

Perdonatemi, ma perché questo pessimismo? La data per il preliminare è rimasta il 30, come già detto da tempo, quindi perché siete impazziti? Perché il closing arriverà a settembre? E fatemi capire, quando vi aspettavate che arrivasse? Se firmi il preliminare a luglio, quando volevate che si firmasse il closing? Metà luglio? Agosto? 
Capitolo Bee: è stato Bee a stracciare il preliminare e non Fininvest; in questo caso, invece, non saranno i cinesi a stracciare il preliminare, ma al limite Fininvest, con l'onere di dover pagare penali salatissime. 
Per quanto riguarda il mercato, questo si farà già a partire dal preliminare, quindi mi spiegate qual è il problema?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (17 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Mettiamola così: dato che tutto sarà concordato ma Fininvest a quanto pare non si esporrà più di tanto... fino al closing non potremo sognare ma almeno le porcate di chi sappiamo noi saranno tenute sotto controllo.


Non possiamo permetterci di buttare nel cesso un'altra stagione solo perchè quell'incapace di Galliani continua a fare i suoi comodi arricchendosi alle spalle del Milan. Cinesi o non cinesi non esiste che quel buono a nulla continui a fare danni. Con costui a fare mercato sarà un altro anno senza Europa, il quarto di fila, e sarebbe una situazione abbastanza tragica (sportivamente parlando), di lacrime e di sangue.
Lo stesso La Scala ribadiva continuamente che, anche se ci fossero nuovi proprietari, il vero terrore dei tifosi è che a gestire l'annata 2016/2017 continui ad essere questa dirigenza di pagliacci, il che significa perdere un altro anno che sarebbe fondamentale per il nostro rilancio.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma perché questo pessimismo? La data per il preliminare è rimasta il 30, come già detto da tempo, quindi perché siete impazziti? Perché il closing arriverà a settembre? E fatemi capire, quando vi aspettavate che arrivasse? Se firmi il preliminare a luglio, quando volevate che si firmasse il closing? Metà luglio? Agosto?
> Capitolo Bee: è stato Bee a stracciare il preliminare e non Fininvest; in questo caso, invece, non saranno i cinesi a stracciare il preliminare, ma al limite Fininvest, con l'onere di dover pagare penali salatissime.
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato, questo si farà già a partire dal preliminare, quindi mi spiegate qual è il problema?



Hai letto chi è l'allenatore scelto, si?!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Hai letto chi è l'allenatore scelto, si?!


Ma chi l'ha detto?


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma chi l'ha detto?



Lo riportano praticamente tutti! Campopiano compreso.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (17 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma perché questo pessimismo? La data per il preliminare è rimasta il 30, come già detto da tempo, quindi perché siete impazziti? Perché il closing arriverà a settembre? E fatemi capire, quando vi aspettavate che arrivasse? Se firmi il preliminare a luglio, quando volevate che si firmasse il closing? Metà luglio? Agosto?
> Capitolo Bee: è stato Bee a stracciare il preliminare e non Fininvest; in questo caso, invece, non saranno i cinesi a stracciare il preliminare, ma al limite Fininvest, con l'onere di dover pagare penali salatissime.
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato, questo si farà già a partire dal preliminare, quindi mi spiegate qual è il problema?


È rimasta il 30? Perché inizialmente era il 30? Non era due giorni fa ? Ma comunque innanzitutto vediamo se rispetteranno la scadenza del preliminare... Il closing? Perché per ratificare una bozza di contratto dove tutto è già concordato ci vogliono 60 giorni? L'Inter ce ne mette la metà! Se è tutto concordato cosa allarghi a fare il brodo di altri due mesi? Per quanto riguarda il mercato, scusa ma se fininvest deve avallare qualsiasi trattativa che mercato faremo? Pavoletti? Secondo me tutto dipenderà da come si svolgerà il mercato perché se c'è un preliminare firmato con tanto di multe salatissime per chi ne viene meno e prendono pavoletti c'è da ragionare un po su..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (17 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma perché questo pessimismo? La data per il preliminare è rimasta il 30, come già detto da tempo, quindi perché siete impazziti? Perché il closing arriverà a settembre? E fatemi capire, quando vi aspettavate che arrivasse? Se firmi il preliminare a luglio, quando volevate che si firmasse il closing? Metà luglio? Agosto?
> Capitolo Bee: è stato Bee a stracciare il preliminare e non Fininvest; in questo caso, invece, non saranno i cinesi a stracciare il preliminare, ma al limite Fininvest, con l'onere di dover pagare penali salatissime.
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato, questo si farà già a partire dal preliminare, quindi mi spiegate qual è il problema?



Hai letto chi fa il mercato?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> È rimasta il 30? Perché inizialmente era il 30? Non era due giorni fa ? Ma comunque innanzitutto vediamo se rispetteranno la scadenza del preliminare... Il closing? Perché per ratificare una bozza di contratto dove tutto è già concordato ci vogliono 60 giorni? L'Inter ce ne mette la metà! Se è tutto concordato cosa allarghi a fare il brodo di altri due mesi? Per quanto riguarda il mercato, scusa ma se fininvest deve avallare qualsiasi trattativa che mercato faremo? Pavoletti? Secondo me tutto dipenderà da come si svolgerà il mercato perché se c'è un preliminare firmato con tanto di multe salatissime per chi ne viene meno e prendono pavoletti c'è da ragionare un po su..


Però aspettiamo prima di dire che arriverà Pavoletti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Lo riportano praticamente tutti! Campopiano compreso.


È stato dato per fatto Emery, poi Pellegrini, ora GIampaolo. Aspettiamo di vedere chi verrà ingaggiato ufficialmente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Giugno 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Hai letto chi fa il mercato?


Io resto dell'idea che i cinesi non daranno carta bianca al condor. Pochi o tanti che siano, certamente non vorrebbero vedere i loro soldi buttati dalla finestra.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Galatioto sa che i tifosi vogliono piazza pulita nel managment...vedremo


----------



## dyablo65 (17 Giugno 2016)

non si sa , ufficialmente , chi sara' l'allenatore.

sappiamo gia' chi fara' il mercato in maniera " controllata " e "concordata"

la squadra ha bisogno solo di piccoli ritocchi ?

il mercato vero lo facciamo a gennaio ?

ma come strarazzo si fa a gestire una societa' ed una squadra cosi' , non giudico l'operato di chi sta provando ad acquistarci ma mi sembra tanto che non abbia propriamente le idee chiare , non stanno comprando il Pavia, con tutto il rispetto , stanno comprando il Milan . Noi abbiamo una storia purtroppo alle spalle ed abbiamo passato gli ultimi anni a guardare gli altri.

Di questo bisogna tenere conto , quando si valuta la nostra pazienza.


----------



## __king george__ (17 Giugno 2016)

io spero che le penali "salatissime" non siano tipo 30 mil sennò è un altra fregatura...e lo sapete tutti


----------



## sballotello (17 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> io spero che le penali "salatissime" non siano tipo 30 mil sennò è un altra fregatura...e lo sapete tutti



Infatti Spero almeno 200 milioni di penali


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Infatti Spero almeno 200 milioni di penali



Non ci sperate tanto.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

[MENTION=2700]Jackdvmilan[/MENTION] non generalizzare e rispetta le idee altrui.


----------



## goleador 70 (17 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> Infatti Spero almeno 200 milioni di penali



Di solito variano dal 20 al 30 per cento della spesa della trattativa 
Quindi se i cinesi spendono 500 milioni la cifra delle penali si dovrebbe aggirare tra i 100 e i 150 milioni
Vedremo


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Di solito variano dal 20 al 30 per cento della spesa della trattativa
> Quindi se i cinesi spendono 500 milioni la cifra delle penali si dovrebbe aggirare tra i 100 e i 150 milioni
> Vedremo



Speriamo, perchè dei circa 10mln di penale per lo stadio Portello se ne sono fregati


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Speriamo, perchè dei circa 10mln di penale per lo stadio Portello se ne sono fregati



35 milioni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Il discorso stadio è diverso...ha pagato 35mln per non pagarne di più per realizzarlo...per la vendita della società cosa fa?? Ne paga 100 per non PRENDERNE 500??? Mah...


----------



## 666psycho (17 Giugno 2016)

tutto fumo e niente arrosto... un altro anno di melma e senza champions! e viva!


----------



## 666psycho (17 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perdonatemi, ma perché questo pessimismo? La data per il preliminare è rimasta il 30, come già detto da tempo, quindi perché siete impazziti? Perché il closing arriverà a settembre? E fatemi capire, quando vi aspettavate che arrivasse? Se firmi il preliminare a luglio, quando volevate che si firmasse il closing? Metà luglio? Agosto?
> Capitolo Bee: è stato Bee a stracciare il preliminare e non Fininvest; in questo caso, invece, non saranno i cinesi a stracciare il preliminare, ma al limite Fininvest, con l'onere di dover pagare penali salatissime.
> Per quanto riguarda il mercato, questo si farà già a partire dal preliminare, quindi mi spiegate qual è il problema?



beh intanto il mercato si farà con i soldi che Finnesvest può sopportare, cioè bricciole, già quello mi basta e avanza per essere deluso. Poi si parla di Giampaolo... altra delusione. C'è da essere felici?


----------



## patriots88 (17 Giugno 2016)

la penale dello stadio sono convinti di non pagarla alla fine

Ha spiegato bene quella situazione l'azionista dopo quel cda.


----------



## zamp2010 (17 Giugno 2016)

MA se l'anno scorso abbiamo speso 100m con Bee credo che quest anno un altro 100m si caccia
La questione e a chi decide come si spende questi soldi?


----------



## Crox93 (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Secondo te a Gennaio giocatori importanti verrebbero in un Milan che lotta per entrare in EL allenato da Giampaolo?



Infatti, anche a questo ho pensato.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Giugno 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> MA se l'anno scorso abbiamo speso 100m con Bee credo che quest anno un altro 100m si caccia
> La questione e a chi decide come si spende questi soldi?



Dubito alla grande.

Altro anno senza coppe, altro anno con un bucone nero sul bilancio. Fininvest qualche settimana fa ha sborsato 95 mln per coprire il buco di bilancio.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Giugno 2016)

zamp2010 ha scritto:


> MA se l'anno scorso abbiamo speso 100m con Bee credo che quest anno un altro 100m si caccia
> La questione e a chi decide come si spende questi soldi?



ti sbagli, l'anno scorso berlusconi non ha tirato fuori un bel niente. Sono i soldi dalle cessioni e dei risparmi dei contratti...


----------



## martinmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

Io rido sempre come un matto nel vedere come ci sia gente che sul profilo di Campopiano lo osanna come fosse un leader e guai a chi lo tocca!!!
Poi ci si meraviglia di come berlusconi abbia governato per tanti anni...
Il sig.Campopiano come detto da tutti ha sicuramente qualcuno che gli dice qualcosina ma il resto ha dimostrato di inventarselo di sana pianta.E'passato dai 300 milioni stanziati per il mercato a budget scarso per l'estate.Cos' è? Chi gli passava le notizie era ubriaco?

Io resto dell'idea che prossima settimana annunciano Pellegrini...mi sembra il minimo dopo che spendi 1 MLD...vorranno iniziare bene o no??o credete che non sappiano che Giampaolo ha fallito dappertutto e Brocchi che ha perso l'EL e la C.I.?
Un altra cosa che penso è che non ci sarà nessun preliminare ma si va subito al closing.Per questo hanno voluto aspettare Berlusconi.


----------



## danjr (17 Giugno 2016)

Via niang e dentro la padula e ci guadagni pure dei soldi. Compriamo paredes Saponara e zilinski + un centrale


----------



## ilcondompelato (17 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si ma allora impongo il blocco totale..non chiudi nessuna operazione, tengo broccolo e quelli in rosa ed eventualmente agisco a Gennaio con budget libero non già sperperato dalle porcate di fester



Infatti sono questi gli aspetti inquistanti. ..nel frattempo si buttano 50 non nel cess.o prima di poter spendere.
A questo punto si rimane fermi, almeno ci vedo una logica


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Io rido sempre come un matto nel vedere come ci sia gente che sul profilo di Campopiano lo osanna come fosse un leader e guai a chi lo tocca!!!
> Poi ci si meraviglia di come berlusconi abbia governato per tanti anni...
> Il sig.Campopiano come detto da tutti ha sicuramente qualcuno che gli dice qualcosina ma il resto ha dimostrato di inventarselo di sana pianta.E'passato dai 300 milioni stanziati per il mercato a budget scarso per l'estate.Cos' è? Chi gli passava le notizie era ubriaco?
> Detto questo,visto che i follower di Messia Campopiano sono superstressati per le''verità''che il profeta ha espresso,io consiglio di leggere l'intervista scritta di La Scala: lui dice chiaramente di sapere per certo e ribadisce per certo, come vanno le cose e che tutti sti nomignoli di pseudo allenatori e management intoccato sono la chiara dimostrazione che la stampa brancola nel buio.
> ...



.


----------



## ilcondompelato (17 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Già immagino
> 
> "Signor Gancikoff andiamo a prendere Pavoletti e Vazquez in prestito oneroso con obbligo di riscatto a 25 mln"
> 
> "Si ok signor Galliani, lei è il genio delle trattative"


----------



## Jackdvmilan (17 Giugno 2016)

.


----------



## admin (17 Giugno 2016)

*Si torna on topic. Niente notizie da siti non ammessi.*


----------



## Aron (18 Giugno 2016)

Non fasciatevi la testa prima di esservela rotta...


----------



## wfiesso (18 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Quindi 0 mercato quest'anno?
> 
> Mi andrebbe bene, *almeno il pelato non fa danni*.



ormai ottimisti o pessimisti il verdetto è unanime... la PRIMA cosa da fare è diseredare sto maledetto condom... ok la delusione per il mercato, ok giampaolo(su cui pesa la mano di galliani da almeno 2 mesi), ma almeno su sta cosa concordiamo tutti... #GALLIANI VIA


----------



## naliM77 (18 Giugno 2016)

Scrivo questo è poi me ne vado in montagna.

Ve lo ripeto, rispetto a 2 giorni fa, è cambiato solo che Campopiano è diventato possibilista su Giampaolo (possibilista NON certo). Il resto (firma del preliminare, mercato concordato, closing tra fine luglio e settembre) è tutta roba che si sa da 2 mesi abbondanti. Quindi non capisco la vostra isteria. 

E vi ripeto anche quest'altra cosa: forse non lo sapete, ma gli allenatori possono essere esonerati.


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimo aggiornamento da Pasquale Campopiano. Tutto procede riguardo la cessione del Milan. La firma del preliminare dovrebbe arrivare intorno al 30 giugno. Ma per il closing, invece, i tempi sono lunghi: si arriverà a settembre. Questo significa che Fininvest e i cinesi stanno concordano allenatore e mercato. Ed è stato già stanziato il budget per la campagna acquisti, che non sarà di alto livello. Di conseguenza, è molto più probabile vedere Giampaolo rispetto a Pellegrini sulla panchina rossonera. Galatioto dovrebbe tornare in Italia a fine mese. Il preliminare prevede delle penali molto salate.
> 
> Sempre secondo Campopiano, la forza economica dei cinesi si potrà vedere solo a gennaio.
> 
> ...



Questo è quello che temevo dopo la farsa Mr Bean dell'anno scorso... Fino a che non ci sarà la certezza assoluta che i cinesi ci comprano, nessuna spesa folle come l'anno scorso... mercato delle pulci.

Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che Mr esonero firmi per un solo anno, se davvero puntano su lui per questa fase transitoria... altrimenti meglio tenersi il barattolo


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Giugno 2016)

Se si sta andando verso la cessione dovremmo vedere le prime mosse di mercato.
A meno che non si sta pensando per un anno di star fermi e non iscriverci al campionato.
Del resto sono anni che facciamo solo da comparsa.....
Provocazione nemmeno tanto velata per intendere che questo immobilismo è paradossale. Una squadra che DEVE inseguire blocca tutte e 4 le ruote. Andiamo proprio bene andiamo.


----------



## Doctore (18 Giugno 2016)

Vorrei vedere il milan nei dilettanti piuttosto che vedere ancora il milan con quei delinquenti...disdetta su sky è pronta.
Appena sarà fatta la vendita del milan rifarò l abbonamento.


----------



## admin (18 Giugno 2016)

*Tuttosport: i tempi saranno molto, molto lunghi. Ciò è testimoniato dal fatto che Galatioto è tornato in Usa. E la conclusione positiva della trattativa è tutt'altro che scontata. Come si sa, l'ultima parola spetterà solo a Berlusconi. *


----------



## goleador 70 (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: i tempi saranno molto, molto lunghi. Ciò è testimoniato dal fatto che Galatioto è tornato in Usa. E la conclusione positiva della trattativa è tutt'altro che scontata. Come si sa, l'ultima parola spetterà solo a Berlusconi. *



Nessuno sa nulla, tantomeno tuttosporc

Comunque l'importante è che si firmi il preliminare entro il 30..per il closing aspetteremo, a questi livelli il preliminare(con grosse penali) è una garanzia


----------



## The P (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: i tempi saranno molto, molto lunghi. Ciò è testimoniato dal fatto che Galatioto è tornato in Usa. E la conclusione positiva della trattativa è tutt'altro che scontata. Come si sa, l'ultima parola spetterà solo a Berlusconi. *



LOL ma se l'avevo scritto tutti che Galatioto sarebbe ripartito venerdì.

Comunque mi chiedo come sti giornaletti spazzatura possano pensare che un Galatioto, che avrà una parcella oraria di svariate miglialia di euro, possa affrontare una trasferta di 72 ore (di cui 18 di volo) così, per un pour parler con Fininvest


----------



## fra29 (18 Giugno 2016)

La cosa assurda è che a quanto dicono B pretende investimenti però F, nonostante un eventuale preliminare anticipatorio di una vendita ultramilionaria, non è disposta a spendere per rinforzare la squadra in questi due mesi di interregno.. assurdo


----------



## kolao95 (18 Giugno 2016)

Tra un po' dovrebbe uscire un nuovo articolo di Campopiano.


----------



## malos (18 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport: i tempi saranno molto, molto lunghi. Ciò è testimoniato dal fatto che Galatioto è tornato in Usa. E la conclusione positiva della trattativa è tutt'altro che scontata. Come si sa, l'ultima parola spetterà solo a Berlusconi. *



A Berlusconi che viene spinto da Galliani a non vendere. Ne sono assolutamente certo.


----------

